#ubuntu+1 2007-11-14
<bardyr> Hardy is starting to move now :D
<Tm_T> moving out of the window?
<bardyr> nope, but updates are coming in regularly and update-manager knows what hardy is
<nanonyme> iinteresting
<bardyr> now i just need my new kernel
<nanonyme> i hadn't noticed the next round had started. going to be interesting since bcm43xx didn't yet make stable enough state for gutsy for me
<Pici> Okay, I'll upgrade all my production systems then
<bardyr> nanonyme, bcm43xx is dropped
<nanonyme> hmm?
<nanonyme> why?
<bardyr> nanonyme, say hello to b4, or whats its called,
<nanonyme> oh, confusing
<bardyr> nanonyme, just merged in the 2.6.24 kernel
<bardyr> it should be much better then bcm43xx
<nanonyme> ah, cool. i was already shocked that i'd lose the support altogether. i have ppc laptop so ndiswrapper wasn't a choice at any point
<bardyr> does ndiswrapper not support ppc?
<bardyr> and the bcm43xx seemed to work in feisty
<nanonyme> ndiswrapper requires an x86-based cpu
<nanonyme> yeah, well. bcm43xx "worked" for me. it seemed to scan everything nice and fine but couldn't join networks
<nanonyme> anyway, bbl. will upgrade my laptop at home to hardy. i only use it for watching movies and remote control for a server anyway :)
<nanonyme> off from work ->
<nanonyme> hmm, now that i'm at home i'm a bit afraid of trying hardy
<bardyr> heh
<nanonyme> maybe i could install it in a chroot?
<bardyr> nanonyme, im running it on a production machine ;)
<nanonyme> yeah, but there's always the risk that stuff like X stops working altogether
<bardyr> yes
<bardyr> and it will probably do
<nanonyme> heh
<nanonyme> anyway, in a chroot it would probably be safe
<nanonyme> except
<nanonyme> just remembered the kernel thing....
<nanonyme> i mean, i can rmmod and insmod whenever i want to but there would be problems with drivers :/
<nanonyme> erm, because of the kernel version difference
<nanonyme> (possibly)
<nanonyme> hmm
<nanonyme> the fact that xorg-server-video-ati is not installable frightened me enough that i decided against trying out hardy at least outside a chroot...
<hydrogen> thats probably a good thing.
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> how's hardy doing by the way? :)
<crdlb> exactly how you'd expect a pre-alpha to work :)
<_Shade_> crdlb: yeah, yeah... still long way to go
<savvas> doesn anyone have the link for the hardy goals?
<bardyr> !info linux-image-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-generic: Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-15
<ToHellWithGA> is a macbook an appropriate testing platform?  i'm running ubuntu gutsy 32-bit on one / partition and 64-bit on another / partition and sharing /home
<Hobbsee> should be fine.
<ToHellWithGA> i figure there's always new fun stuff to learn
<ToHellWithGA> hey man how you doin?
<ToHellWithGA> @lart 28 to you :)
<Hobbsee> considering options and such ;)
<crimsun> 'lo sarah
<ToHellWithGA> so right now is before alpha 1, will an s/gutsy/hardy/g and a dist-upgrade get the ball rolling?
<Hobbsee> crimsun!
<Hobbsee> ToHellWithGA: yeah.  but maybe too far, though.
<ToHellWithGA> unless yall are running some super keen new svn madwifi i'd have to build a wireless module anywho
<Hobbsee> some of it's awfully unstable.
<ToHellWithGA> it's my toy installation, it can break a lot :)
<ToHellWithGA> i dunno how package selection goes, but is virtualbox possibly going to be included in hardy's repositories?
<ToHellWithGA> the open source edition is a fairly easy-to-use virtualization package, and the private use and evaluation license version works nicely for individuals to setup some pretty slick integration of VMs
<crimsun> hmm?
<crimsun> virtualbox-ose | 1.5.0-dfsg2-1ubuntu3 | gutsy/universe | source, amd64, i386
<crimsun> virtualbox-ose | 1.5.0-dfsg2-1ubuntu3 | hardy/universe | source, amd64, i386
<ToHellWithGA> ok then
<crimsun> IIRC, stevenk uploaded it for gutsy, even.
<ToHellWithGA> i guess i've had their repostiory in my sources.list too long XD
<ToHellWithGA> s/sti/sit/
<ToHellWithGA> synaptics entries in /etc/X11/xorg.conf are not being respected
<ToHellWithGA> i'll check back tomorrow to see if a bug has been filed or an update has fixed the problem, but until then imma sleep
<_StefanS_> what kernel is expected to be included in hardy ?
<Amaranth> _StefanS_: 24
<_StefanS_> good, thats what I was hoping ;)
<_StefanS_> anyone know why amd64 versions always display "Kernel Alive" in the bottom of the screen.. seems kinda wierd :)
<Amaranth> _StefanS_: The developers like portal?
<Amaranth> They want you to know the kernel is still alive
<_StefanS_> heh, so the kernel is usually more dead on 64bit then ? because its not displayed on x86 :)
<Amaranth> I don't think you got the reference?
<_StefanS_> probably not. But I'm also tired.
<_StefanS_> please rephrase
<Amaranth> portal is a video game
<Amaranth> If you haven't played it, drop everything and start doing so
<_StefanS_> Amaranth: does it work for linux?
<Amaranth> it's hl2 based so it works perfectly with wine
<_StefanS_> uhm okay
<IdleOne> anybody know when boinc-manager will be fixed?
<Hobbsee> IdleOne: when someone (like you) fixes it?
<IdleOne> Hobbsee: I wish I had the know how to do that
<Toma-> whats wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> learn it :)
<IdleOne> Toma-: it is broken apperrently and apt removed it
<IdleOne> couple days ago
<Toma-> ill have a glance at it, but im no programmer
<IdleOne> Toma-: nm seems it wants to install now. I'll let you know if it works
<Toma-> hmm
<IdleOne> Toma-: btw thanks for jumping in and offering to help :)
<Toma-> np :)
<IdleOne> I just tried to install it after I asked about it
<Toma-> waiting for e17 to compile. kinda bored
<Toma-> you might want to check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/boinc/+bug/48768 if it works
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 48768 in boinc "boinc-manager startup program fails to log in" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Toma-> theres a work around for it
<IdleOne> going to let it install and see what happens
<Toma-> Rad.
<IdleOne> boinc-manager seems to be working fine for me :)
<Toma-> cool
<IdleOne> yay! back to crunching
<IdleOne> e17 how is it looking?
<Toma-> im making a theme for it
<IdleOne> havent played with it in a while
<Toma-> so damn sexy ;D
<IdleOne> really? what is the theme?
<Toma-> ill snapshot it
<IdleOne> cool
<IdleOne> why you compiling and not using the package?
<IdleOne> hmmm thought there was as package maybe not
<IdleOne> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Toma-> need up-to-date builds to keep the theme code crisp
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> think I wanna break my system and compile it also lol
<Toma-> gimme a sec, ill throw u a script
<IdleOne> epiphany-browser is acting up again . wont load
<Toma-> http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/e17fireball0.png
<Toma-> window borders are a work in progress
<IdleOne> looking
<Toma-> http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/get_e.sh
<IdleOne> errrr this darm machine is slow
<Toma-> it will pull in all the ubuntu packages for you to build
 * IdleOne needs to get a new pc with less slowness and more fastness
<Pici> I hear computers with that feature are all the rage nowadays
<IdleOne> yeah me too
<IdleOne> if rage is what your looking for I can send this computer to you Pici
<Pici> hehe, No thanks. I have enough of that right now.
<IdleOne> Toma-: under the fireball and a impact crater with molton rocks or sumsuch :)
<IdleOne> but it looks good to me
<Toma-> thx :)
<Toma-> need to get cracking on this border, because its yuck
<IdleOne> Toma-: can I add a desktop background image in e17? there is a certain image of a motorcycle that I like having on my desktop. reminds me that I need to go and buy it for myself
<Toma-> of course
<Toma-> Config > Wallpaper > Picture
<IdleOne> ahh ok well then I will install
<Toma-> btw, theres no systray.
<IdleOne> lmao my only requirements is that I can add a picture to my desktop. wether it works or not  means nothing :)
<IdleOne> is there a command to list the number of files on my system?
<IdleOne> I mean everything
 * Hobbsee would assume some use of "file"
<Hobbsee> and linecount
<IdleOne> Toma-: sh get_e.sh correct?
<Toma-> chmod +x get_e.sh
<Toma-> ./get_e.sh
<IdleOne> ty
<IdleOne> Toma-:
<IdleOne> Check /etc/ld.so.conf sanity
<IdleOne> Add /usr/local/lib to /etc/ld.so.conf please.
<IdleOne> also says check sudo access
<IdleOne> above those lines
<Toma-> yep
<IdleOne> hmmm ok ?!
<Toma-> Youll need to do that :)
<IdleOne> hehe how?
<Toma-> gksudo gedit /etc/ld.so.conf
<IdleOne> oh
<Toma-> type - /usr/local/lib
<Toma-> save exit
<IdleOne> I need to add that line at the end?
<Toma-> yep
<IdleOne> just /usr/local/lib or include /usr/local/lib
<Toma-> and when its all done, ¨sudo ln -s /usr/local/share/xsessions/enlightenment.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/¨
<Toma-> just the path
<IdleOne> ok done
<Toma-> when its ALL done
<Toma-> Trying to get that problem fixed
<Toma-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/162326
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162326 in xorg "Should include /usr/local/share/xsessions" [Undecided,New]
<Toma-> kind of embarrassing that ubuntu doesnt respect /usr/local
<IdleOne> Your distribution is not supported. Please adit this script and
<IdleOne> add a section to detect your distribution and then to install
<IdleOne> required packages for it.
<Toma-> ....what distro are you using?
<IdleOne> heron
<Toma-> ah.
<IdleOne> hardy
<Toma-> well.
<Toma-> ill tweak it for you then
<IdleOne> hehe ok
<Toma-> you can do this
<Toma-> text editor > swap all instances of gutsy with heron
<Toma-> and go
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> why not use the e login manager? you have it set to not compile
<IdleOne> or it is set to not compile
<Toma-> its set to not compile
<Toma-> most folks already have a login manager
<IdleOne> yeah
<Toma-> and then more folks have no idea how to setup entrance as a login manager :)
<IdleOne> where is toma- when you need him
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> swapping gutsy for heron is really going to eff up your system
<nanonyme> hydrogen, with x86 plain you still have chances of getting a working heron, right?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> yoiu have a cahnce of getting a working hardy
<nanonyme> heh
<hydrogen> not a working heron
<nanonyme> i think i'm confused and am unsure if it's because of the anime music of the terminology
<nanonyme> s/of/or/
<nanonyme> gah, too confused to do replaces, apparently...
<IdleOne> nanonyme: read the topic. DO NOT RUN HARDY it is not stable or near stable and it will break
<nanonyme> IdleOne, well, i understand it's still very deep in developing, i just didnd't get the hardy vs. heron bit
<IdleOne> ahh well 8.10 is codename Hardy heron and normally the codenames are shortened to the adjective in this case hardy or Fiesty or Gutsy
<IdleOne> and so on
<nanonyme> mmkay
<IdleOne> just one of those things. not a set rule but one ppl seem to follow
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-16
<alesan> hey, a question, do you think "pulseaudio" will be used for hardy?
<Toma-> seems so
<alesan> thanks
<shirish> hi guys, does anybody know of some good project management systems/PMS they can tell me ?
<bardyr> shirish, i dont think any have been uploaded to hardy yet
<shirish> bardyr: any which were in gutsy? I wanna know if ubuntu has had any good PMS tools ever
<bardyr> shirish, i dont know i dont use them, but there should be a couple good ones
<bardyr> shirish,  but this channel is for Hardy Development talk, general linux/ubuntu is in #ubuntu
<bardyr> :)
<shirish> bardyr: I'm using Hardy, I was just asking if somebody knew, but you're right, that question should be for #ubuntu
<bardyr> shirish, im probably to anal i just got the same response thrown in my head to many times
<shirish> bardyr: btw see if you can comment something on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3780327#post3780327
<bardyr> shirish, whats the problem?
<shirish> broken packages if I try to do a full-upgrade, the only issue they have held back for about a week now. It normally doesn't take that much time.
<Hobbsee> depends.  it can take much longer
<Hobbsee> but really, you should know how to resolve them by now, as you like continuously running dev versions.
<bardyr> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20070601-1 (gutsy), package size 2101 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<Hobbsee> particualrly with something like xfwm4, which doesnt have any paid devs on it anyway
<Hobbsee> that needs a merge.
<shirish> Hobbsee: you are right, I should, but don't so any help would be appreciable.
<Hobbsee> so yeah, will probably take a while.
<Hobbsee> seeing as there are ~500 things to merge in universe alone, last i checked.
<shirish> phew, /me whistles
<Hobbsee> and why *are* you running medibuntu stuff on a hardy system?
<Hobbsee> most of that will likely break, and you can fix it yourself.
<Hobbsee> or, go to medibuntu for support.
<bardyr> Hobbsee, do you got any idea when we can expect a kernel update?
<Hobbsee> bardyr: before the first lot of cds.
<bardyr> kk
<bardyr> so any day now :)
<Hobbsee> not really
<Hobbsee> other stuff needs merging first
<Hobbsee> but they're working on it
<bardyr> first alpha is out 29th
<bardyr> any day == ~10days
<Hobbsee> wow, thought it must be soonish, yeah.
 * Hobbsee ponders attempting to upgrade xorg again
<bardyr> Hobbsee, xorg have been working for some time now?
<Hobbsee> bardyr: not on intel cards - driver is very chuggy
<bardyr> Hobbsee, oh then get the intel 2.2.0 release :)
<Hobbsee> requires the drm stuff in hte kernel.
<Laser87> Hi!
<Xemanth^> Laser87: hi
<IdleOne> why is FF3.0 being placed in Applications > Other instead of Internet?
<Balaams_Miracle> IdleOne: probably because FF3 is still alpha software
<Pici> *beta, but its all the same.
<IdleOne> makes sense
<Balaams_Miracle> Oh wait, this is Hardy (forgot which room i was in). Haven't been playing with Hardy yet, so it's quite possible that there is a beta in the Hardy repo's. I was looking at the Gutsy repos which contains 3.0 ~ alpha 8
<IdleOne> Balaams_Miracle: your answer still applies :)
<Pici> !info firefox-3.0
<Balaams_Miracle> :-)
<ubotu> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<Pici> !info firefox-3.0 hardy
<ubotu> firefox-3.0: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1130 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<Pici> oh well.
<IdleOne> lightweight is sorta not exactly the truth
<Balaams_Miracle> Not anymore :-)
<IdleOne> I guess if you compare it to IE it is
<IdleOne> but even then ...
<Balaams_Miracle> If people want lightweight, they should use Lynx :-)
<IdleOne> !info lynx
<ubotu> lynx: Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1138 kB, installed size 4860 kB
<IdleOne> yeah I would like a real lightweight GUI browser that doesnt lock up my pc
<IdleOne> that actualy works and is still being maintained
 * Balaams_Miracle uses Opera...
<IdleOne> Epiphany seems the closest I can get. havent tried opera yet
<IdleOne> wowndering if having 5 different browsers installed would affect performance
<IdleOne> I dont see why it would though not like I run all 5 at same time
<IdleOne> is Opera packaged?
<Balaams_Miracle> It shouldn't affect your perf, but as you say, it would if you ran them all simultaneously
<Balaams_Miracle> It used to be, but i prefer to use the opera repo mysepf (deb.opera.com)
<Balaams_Miracle> mysepf = myself
<avatar_> IdleOne: #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu     gutsy   partner main
<IdleOne> avatar_: I run hardy
<avatar_> IdleOne: i think that one wil work for hardy also
<Balaams_Miracle> Time to "upgrade" my Gutsy VM to Hardy...
<IdleOne> I hate this .....computer
<IdleOne> only good thing about it is that it is consistantly a piece of crap
<IdleOne> Balaams_Miracle: what repo do I need to use? sid?
<Balaams_Miracle> I always use sarge, but i don't know if that's the best one for Ubuntu users
<IdleOne> Opera is nice. Have a good day folks
<pvandewyngaerde> can i install   latex-xcolor  from the hardy repo ?   i need 2.11 ,  with 2.09 nothing compiles anymore
<Tomcat_> pvandewyngaerde: If it works out for the deps, sure...
<pvandewyngaerde> and do you know how ??  i have 64 bit ?
<Tomcat_> pvandewyngaerde: Download the package from packages.ubuntu.com, install it. :o
<Tomcat_> pvandewyngaerde: If you don't know the specifics, I guess it's best if you don't try it... might mess up.
<nanonyme> hmm, which do you think will break my system more: using a self-compiled kernel or trying out hardy? :P
 * nanonyme bets for hardy and proceeds with the compiling
<icangoogleit> ping ompaul
<icangoogleit> ompaul ping
<icangoogleit> ompaul
<icangoogleit> ompaul
<icangoogleit> did it work now?
<icangoogleit> ^_^
<ompaul> na
 * ompaul goes to config again
<icangoogleit> ompaul
<ompaul> got that
<ompaul> not the signal
<ouellettesr> what repositories do I use
<ouellettesr> haha
<humbolto> Why does the Xen kernel not support CPU frequency scaling? Does not make much sense considering that some people want to use Xen for running Windows and Linux side by side on their laptops.
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-17
<cafuego> humbolto: Xen doesn't support ACPI, which is needed. WIP afaik.
<cafuego> humbolto: ANyway, people who want to run Windows in a VM on their laptops should be using something not Xen. it's not as if there aren't any other vm solutions.
<humbolto> cafuego: can I use Xen and kvm in parallel?
<cafuego> I don't think so.
<cafuego> Why not pick something like vmware or one of the other desktop-focused vm platforms?
<brianski> where is the roadmap for hardy?
<DeepB> !timeline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DeepB> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<DeepB> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<brianski> hrm, thanks
<brianski> this is probably what i was looking for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<DeepB> ok ;)
<IdleOne> Balaams_Miracle: you here
<IdleOne> ?
<Balaams_Miracle> Yup, i'm here.
<IdleOne> hey good morning. can you tell me how I get Opera to load the speed dial page ?
<IdleOne> also seem to have issues with flash and opera
<Balaams_Miracle> Press CTRL+T and it should open a speeddial page
<Balaams_Miracle> About the flash thing, it's more that Flash has issues with Opera. But Opera is trying to work around those issues, even though it should Adobe should be fixing the issues
<IdleOne> if I plug my computer on to a car battery will it make it run faster and smoother?
<Balaams_Miracle> Huh?
<IdleOne> lol just being silly
<IdleOne> my pc is slow
<Balaams_Miracle> So did you get to the speed dial page yet?
<IdleOne> so no flash for the time being with opera?
<Balaams_Miracle> Wait, you are saying that you do not have Flash in Opera?
<IdleOne> I think opera just crashed on me
<Balaams_Miracle> That's different from "issues with flash"
<IdleOne> Balaams_Miracle: yes that is what i am saying
<Balaams_Miracle> Open the page "opera:plugins" and see if you can find flash there
<IdleOne> Balaams_Miracle:  get a popup asking me to install macrommmedia flash
<IdleOne> ok gimme a second it is taking abit to load up opera
<Balaams_Miracle> Come to think of it, how slow *is* your computer?
<Balaams_Miracle> What processor and how much RAM?
<IdleOne> os[Linux 2.6.22-9-generic - Debian lenny/sid - Ubuntu 8.04 hardy ( http://www.ubuntu.com )] | up[1 days, 18 hours, 45 minutes] | cpu[Celeron (Coppermine), 701.613 MHz (1404.65 bogomips)] | chipset[Intel Corporation 82810 GMCH (Graphics Memory Controller Hub) (rev 03)] | video[Intel Corporation 82810 (CGC) Chipset Graphics Controller (rev 03) at 1280x1024 (32 bits)] | opengl[Mesa GLX Indirect powered by Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org with driver 1.
<IdleOne> 4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)] | xchat[Version: 2.8.4] | [sysinfo-dg 1.1-DocTrax_1.47]
<IdleOne> 192 ram
<IdleOne> opera starts to load google.com and then crashes
<IdleOne> :/
<Balaams_Miracle> Ouch, Celeron... Also, 192MB of RAM does not help to improve speeds much...
<IdleOne> no it doesnt
<IdleOne> running update at the momment also .. so trying to run update and load a browser plus chat on irc kinda bogs things down
<Balaams_Miracle> See if some browser-related process is hanging (like Operaplugincleaner or Operapluginwrapper) before you try and start Opera again
<Balaams_Miracle> Ah, updating does significantly slow down a PC, even the faster ones.
<Balaams_Miracle> BRB
<IdleOne> I dont see any process from opera, ok
<Balaams_Miracle> IdleOne: No hanging processes are good.
<IdleOne> ok got the plugins page open
<Balaams_Miracle> Wait, that can be read in more than one way....
<IdleOne> I meant no hanging process
<Balaams_Miracle> Can you see an entry for "Shockwave flash"
<Balaams_Miracle> Heh, and i meant "it's good to know there are no hanging processes" :-)
<IdleOne> yes at bottom of page
<Balaams_Miracle> Can you tell me what path it mentions for the plugin?
<IdleOne> application/futuresplash	spl
<IdleOne> application/x-shockwave-flash	swf
<IdleOne> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Balaams_Miracle> That should be okay. Let's go to the page "opera:config"
<IdleOne> ok there
<Balaams_Miracle> In the searchbox at the top of that page, enter "plugin", it's auto-search, so you should strat seeing results as you type
<IdleOne> ok
<Balaams_Miracle> Now i will need to know what it says under "plugin path"
<IdleOne> /usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<Balaams_Miracle> Hmmm... Doesn't seem to be anything wrong with that path. I've tyhe same path and it works for me. I assume that you do have flash in Mozillan and such?
<Balaams_Miracle> (me and my typos... It's Mozilla, not Mozillan....)
<IdleOne> yes I do
<Balaams_Miracle> Weird, it should be working.
<IdleOne> trying a site with flash to see what happens
<Balaams_Miracle> I use MySpace and/or Youtube to test flash installs
<IdleOne> Balaams_Miracle: seems to be working now. guess the two crashes it had fixed whatever was going on
<IdleOne> ty for your help :)
<Balaams_Miracle> Good to know it works now, but it's still weird
<IdleOne> yup
<Balaams_Miracle> If you'd be a Windows user, i would have blamed it on all the different browsers that you have installed :-))
<IdleOne> I would like the speed dial page to load on startup though
<IdleOne> hahha on windows I wouldnt have known that I could install more then one browser
<Balaams_Miracle> That's easy, go to Tools => Preferences and set "startup" to "Start with blank page"
<IdleOne> heh why dont they make it a little clearer. Blank page to me means BLANK PAGE
<Balaams_Miracle> Yeah, i know.
<Balaams_Miracle> But speeddial is a recent addition. I guess they want to make sure people know about this feature
<IdleOne> Balaams_Miracle: well it is a really nice feature. soon as I saw it I saw potential for many things
<Balaams_Miracle> Monitoring your 9 websites? :-))
<IdleOne> well that but also being to setup links to network folders would be a nice feature
<IdleOne> imagine being able to see ftp folders in real time
<Balaams_Miracle> Never tried that, so i don't know if that's possible (there's a good chance it is, i just don't know)
<IdleOne> probably can be done I dont see why it would be to hard
<IdleOne> I need/want/dont want a cigarrette
<Balaams_Miracle> Hey, i've gotta run now, if there's a question, let me knowq
<IdleOne> np Balaams_Miracle ty
<Balaams_Miracle> Later
 * Balaams_Miracle is AFK
<IdleOne> later
<WorkingOnWise> what is the command to be able to control the cpu speed with gnome powermanager?
<masquerade> heh, things just seem to get more broken with time :)
<WorkingOnWise> break it often, break it early!
 * masquerade believes in breaking
<masquerade> but I also believing in fixing what you've broken, not leaving it broken for weeks on end :)
<WorkingOnWise> i'm getting old...waiting for the second beta be4 i install Hardy...wanna baby my first non-Windows lappy  :)
<WorkingOnWise> I'm not really up to speed with Hardy...is x still broke from last week?
<masquerade> yeah
<masquerade> just now its telling me it wants to uninstall gdm too :)
<Skiessi> why nvidia-glx doesn't get updated to work with xserver-xorg-core?
<Skiessi> *with the new xserver-xorg-core?
<DRtuxthepenguin> will kde hardy have kde4
<DRtuxthepenguin> !rtfm
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Tm_T> DRtuxthepenguin: not as default
<DRtuxthepenguin> is hardy out yet
<DRtuxthepenguin> alpha 1
<Tm_T> no
<dgimse> is the hardy heron a different favor of ubuntu?
<dgimse> flavor
<jussi01> dgimse: hardy heron is the next version, like gutsy gibbon is the current one
<jussi01> ie. hardy heron 8.04
<dgimse> ah thank you for the information
<jussi01> :)
<dgimse> i'm new to linux ubuntu and trying to find out how to compile source code and it is very interesting after i read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware?highlight=%28compiling%29%7C%28software%29#head-477e153e9ef5a246d087577ea46a03afa66d32ca
<dgimse> wish me luck
<hydrogen> probably the wrong channel..
<jussi01> dgimse: try #ubuntu
<dgimse> i did
<jussi01> dgimse: and?
<dgimse> and i was refered to gutsy+1 chanel
<jussi01> dgimse: this is for hardy,
<dgimse> i know
<jussi01> dgimse: #ubuntu is the right place, someone was a little misleading by the sound of it
<dgimse> i'm on that channel now
<jussi01> dgimse: Im there too, ask your questions :)
<dgimse> k
<crimsun> pulseaudio 0.9.7 tested and uploaded.
<crimsun> it contains new binary packages, so it won't be upgradable until next week.
<RAOF> crimsun: 0.9.7 does per-stream volume that persists across restarts, right?
<crimsun> some caveats: on certain HDA codecs, using gnome-settings-daemon with pulseaudio can cause a kernel OOPS.  This is known and being investigated [but obviously is unrelated to PA].
 * RAOF will almost certainly have one of those HDA codecs :(
<crimsun> (I've confirmed the above OOPS on ALSA 1.0.15 as included with Linux 2.6.24-rc3.)
<crimsun> I have not thoroughly tested the HDA codecs, but it seems only Conexant HDA codecs are affected.
<crimsun> (This implies that most Dells, Apple Macbooks, and Toshibas should be immune.)
<crimsun> caveats continued: it's a really good idea to configure System> Preferences> Sound to use the pulseaudio mixer playback element instead of the default ALSA one.
<RAOF> Any particular reason?
<Toma-> So pulseaudio is going to be the default sound server?
<crimsun> yet more caveats: if you're currently using the "perfect setup" from pulseaudio.org, you'll likely notice that Hardy lacks the fixed libflashsupport.  We're addressing this RSN.
<crimsun> still more caveats: alsa-plugins 1.0.15 has not been merged yet (well, I have locally but am waiting til pulseaudio builds).  You'll need this new version of the alsa-lib pulse plugin.
<crimsun> and finally one more caveat: we're not responsible if your kittens are eaten.  That is all.
<RAOF> Heh.  So basically "lookout, pulseaudio users!  I'm about to break your setup for the space of a couple of builds" :)
<crimsun> RAOF: yes to per-stream restoration.  Better mixer control for S>P>S.
<crimsun> Toma-: it looks that way, but the ultimate call is the desktop team's.  I'm just helping get the major pieces in place for evaluation.
<Toma-> I see.
<RAOF> crimsun: Awesome.  That makes my lack of actual ability to do global volume changes less urgent ;)
<Toma-> I think Ill get alot more involved with the testing cycle with heron then :)
<crimsun> there are a slew of updates in the pipe: newer pa* utilities, better configuration management (asoundrc, etc.), and tighter pasuspend integration so people doing "serious audio stuff" won't get left in the cold.
<Toma-> thats good :)
<crimsun> siretart and I discussed having jack-audio-connection-kit re-promoted into main, which would allow us to have pulseaudio source generate the much improved jack plugin.
<crimsun> the pasuspend stuff is mostly useful for people who want to use alsa-lib directly
<crimsun> likely also useful for gamers who are uber-concerned with ... whatever they're concerned with.
<Toma-> Do either have a wrapper from alsa/oss? i mean, I know that jack needs the program to be specifically compiled to support jack output. is it the same with pulse?
<crimsun> pulseaudio does include padsp, which is similar to aoss.
<Toma-> ahh right
<crimsun> then again, that's a use case for pasuspend
<crimsun> e.g., pasuspend skype
<Toma-> mmm.
<Toma-> fair enough for us that know how to use a terminal, but what about my grandma?
<crimsun> that will depend on the degree of PA integration into the desktop
<Toma-> ahh i see now
<crimsun> we could whitelist specific apps once it has been decided that PA is, in fact, default
<crimsun> "whitelist" -> whitelist for pasuspend
#ubuntu+1 2007-11-18
<crimsun> regardless, pulseaudio is the Real Thing and needs testing whether it becomes default.
<Toma-> done.
<crimsun> I'll formalise these points and post to ubuntu-devel-discuss@.
<Toma-> Ill signup to it ^_^
<LiMaO> Processing DCC SEND request from ano [n=dsfa@CPE0018c07a5ca3-CM001a66830af2.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com] (DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0)
<LiMaO> someone is being an asshole
<gnomefreak> LiMaO: its known
<dgimse> i think its because the anthony freenode server is down
<elkbuntu> LiMaO, you really shouldnt repeat those lines either
<LiMaO> elkbuntu: LjL has informed me of that already in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> excellent
<LiMaO> elkbuntu: i also read more about that thing on the net, and am now aware of its risks :)
<dgimse> cyas
<BotLobsta> hello
<BotLobsta> can anyone help me with my nvidia kernel module problem?
<scizzo-> BotLobsta: think you want to ask in #ubuntu if you are not running hardy...and if you are running hardy then well its testing still and very very unstable
<BotLobsta> i am running hardy but its either a problem with the bash shell or something in my setup got screwed up
<BotLobsta> every time i restart my machine i have to rebuild/reinstall the kernel module from source
<scizzo-> BotLobsta: you mean like dpkg -reconfigure or something?
<BotLobsta> no, i run "make install" from the "/usr/src/modules/nvidia-new-kernel/nv/" directory
<scizzo-> BotLobsta: sounds like the driver for the kernel is not "written" correctly
<BotLobsta> scizzo-, what do you mean?
<scizzo-> BotLobsta: that the install you have done for the nvidia drivers are not stored/saved
<scizzo-> like it does not read the install
<BotLobsta> the module gets installed to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14/kernel/drivers/video
<scizzo-> BotLobsta: sounds strange
<BotLobsta> also, since the latest gcc package is newer than the one used to build the latest kernel when i try to build the module i get a gcc version check error
<BotLobsta> ive been able to get around that by using the IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH environment variable, but that stopped working a few days ago
<kaddy> does anybody know how to fix this problem..... my native linux games in ubuntu 7.10 minimise to a small window during gameplay and will not let you do anything. any fixes?
<ke-> You should try #ubuntu instead, this is for 7.10+1
<kaddy> cheers. there not much help, but thanx. lol
<hetauma> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<LiMaO> !docx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LiMaO> is there a way of adding info to the bot?
<rsk> most likely
<IdleOne_> !add
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<attunix> Where can I get a look at the new Hardy theme?
<rsk> it's just mokups sofar
<rsk> no one has been choosen
<attunix> rsk: where can I see the mockups? :)
<rsk> the wiki
<rsk> this is one http://blog.slyon.de/?p=154
<attunix> thanks :)
<attunix> I went to the wiki yet found nothing on themes :(
<attunix> What's the wiki page for the Hardy themes mockups?
<rsk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyTheme
<rsk> i think
<cafuego> Did you know the wiki is searchable?
<attunix> cafuego: yes. I searched it. found nothing
<attunix> rsk: thanks :)
<rsk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate/BasicIdeals?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=pallet.jpg
<rsk> wow
<attunix> :D
<attunix> I like that one! :P
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-15
<Drakeson> is mipmap screwed up in compiz "static application switcher" plugin? alt-tab crashes compiz in no time.
<needhelp1> is banshee going to be the default media player in 11.04?
<UndiFineD> that is the plan
<needhelp1> is there any official stating explaining why?
<UndiFineD> yes it was discussed at UDS-N
<UndiFineD> I have 2010-10-29-20-15-packageselection-desktop-n-banshee.ogg
<needhelp1> is there any discussion or group efforts to reverse this decision that come to mind ?
<UndiFineD> shall I dcc it to you ?
<needhelp1> i dont dcc, sorry, is it on the net anywhere
<UndiFineD> I forgot where i downloaded it from
<UndiFineD> might be cdimage.ubuntu.com
<needhelp1> is there any discussion or group efforts to reverse this decision that come to mind ?
<UndiFineD> gobby.ubuntu.com : packageselection-desktop-n-application-selection
<needhelp1> gobby.ubuntu.com wont load
<UndiFineD> no you need gobby 0.5 for that
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/532137/
<needhelp1> oh ok thanks
<needhelp1> i'll apt-install gobby
<needhelp1> im gona search the forums for any discussion on banshee in 11.04
<UndiFineD> it is in the paste
<needhelp1> yeah i read it
<needhelp1> thanks
<UndiFineD> at the bottom are the people to contact
<needhelp1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-application-selection
<needhelp1> i dont see a link for conor to contact though
<Ologn> Aha, other people are having compiz crash as well - bug #673830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 673830 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz segfaults when running in a VMware VM" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673830
<Ologn> Well, I'll just stick with reliable old metacity...
<jakubo> hi, i have updated to natty and discovered a problem scanning for ssids on with p54pci
<jakubo> it does find only one network, and always the same, but its not constantly there
<jakubo> anyone there?
<popey> jakubo: usually, yes
<jakubo> do you have a clue concerning my problem?
<jakubo> i cant connect to my ap any more please help
<yellabs> hi there
<yellabs> natty narwhal has problems with 82865G intel onboard video
<yellabs> maybe later it will be solved...
<yellabs> i cant run testrapport,, though
<yellabs> to bad
<yellabs> ah well thats life..
<timmillwood> anyone had any issues installing the nightly build of 11.04?
<penguin42> just has a machine doing updates, I'm not doing installs yet
<BUGabundo> its a mess currently
<BUGabundo> I've lost most of my applets , even if installed
<BUGabundo> compiz is a mess
<BUGabundo> nouveau won't even start X
<penguin42> it's mostly OK for me (Intel graphics) - although the hibernate option has disappeared
<BUGabundo> can't drag app in the app tray
<BUGabundo> bah
<sagaci> good the release date isn't anytime soon :P
<timmillwood> I was trying the iso in virtualbox and couldnt even get it to boot
<Ian_Corne> gnome-open still ignores the setting of the prefered browser :p
<Ian_Corne> I had to remove compiz
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BUGabundo> so that's why all link images open in eog
<BUGabundo> compiz-extra got depreciated
<Ian_Corne> yes also
<Ian_Corne> I think they're messing with it
<timmillwood> unity in the nighty buld of 11.04 yet?
<BUGabundo> lunch
<BUGabundo> bbl
<BUGabundo> I don't see unity for my system, on GDM (or what ever its called now)
<coz_> what is best way to upgrade maverick to natty at this point?
<IdleOne> coz_: I changed the sources.list to natty, don't know if that is the best way.
<cozziemoto> IdleOne,  thankas
<cozziemoto> IdleOne,   on maverick machine now
<cozziemoto> IdleOne,  i tried that but it didnt work
<IdleOne> cozziemoto: probably best to wait for alpha1 to be released.
<cozziemoto> IdleOne,  yeah  understood :)  I can wait...actually I wanted to test compiz/unity
<BUGabundo> cozziemoto: there used to be a PPA with it
<BUGabundo> so you could try it on maverick
<BUGabundo> cozziemoto: what didn't work when you changed sources?
<BUGabundo> sudo aptitude full-upgrade should have worked
<mhall119> update-manager -d will upgrade you to 11.04
<BUGabundo> already ? cool
<wrst> mhall119: finally saw the little unity enable thing in the compiz settings manager
<mhall119> wrst: there's a unity setting in ccsm?
<wrst> yes i couldn't get it to work mhall119 from logging into ubuntu netbook from gdm i just got a white screen, but from within gnome i can enable unity but it sorta piles it up on the existing gnome setup
<mhall119> huh
<mhall119> I'm still running in vbox, so I won't be able to run Unity anyway
<mhall119> but good to know
<wrst> yeah it plastered unity on top of my existing gnome
<wrst> kinda weird :)
<wrst> but what little it was useable seems pretty neat
<mhall119> it seemed nice on my netbook, just unusably slow and didn't fit well on a 7" screen
<wrst> on my ati card it has many problems
<wrst> so really unusable on it
<Ian_Corne> :D
<Ian_Corne> OS drivers wrst ?
<Ian_Corne> I dare not try it on my nouveau laptop..
<wrst> yes Ian_Corne my card is "too old" for ati to support it so i have the open drivers that generally do work pretty well
<BUGabundo> nouvuea is broken
<BUGabundo> I can't even enable it
<Ian_Corne> I have to wait another month and nvidia should release a driver then that I can use
<wrst> i installed unity on my 10.10 desktop with nviida it works well with it but don't have the unity/compiz running on it
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> "No required driver detected for unity." :(
<wrst> that stinks patdk-wk
<BUGabundo> FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<BUGabundo> ctrl+shift+t to open a new tab in gnome-terminal kills it :(
<Ian_Corne> kills what?
<Ian_Corne> it works for me
<BUGabundo> mine it _explodes_
<Ian_Corne> your terminal?
<BUGabundo> yep
<Ian_Corne> try F1
<Ian_Corne> :p
<patdk-wk> hmm, windows 7 claims it supports dx9
<Ian_Corne> it probably does :p
<patdk-wk> heh, no ubuntu love :(
<Ian_Corne> buh?
<patdk-wk> no 3d support in ubuntu, so unity bombs out
<Ian_Corne> ah
<Ian_Corne> like that
<charlie-tca> Must be nividia?
<patdk-wk> na, vmware :)
<patdk-wk> lucid as my host, natty and win7 in vmware
<BUGabundo> damn you chromium
<BUGabundo> stop killing my laptop :(
<Ian_Corne> :p
<TecnicoDPC> Hello 2 All
<geser> anyone else having problems to connect with pidgin to ICQ?
<Ian_Corne> Sorry never really used ICQ
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> anyone can tip me off on how to limit an app ram usage?
<BUGabundo> specially chromium?
<lubun2> BUGabundo, what for?
<BUGabundo> so it won't make my system crash, when it mem leaks
<penguin42> BUGabundo: use ulimit in a shell and then run it from the same shell
<BUGabundo> okay
<penguin42> hmm I wonder if that will work with chromium
 * BUGabundo stabs gnome-terminal
<BUGabundo> penguin42: I doubt it, since it will fork
<BUGabundo> but I can try
 * penguin42 takes away BUGabundo's stabby thing
<BUGabundo> once I get gnome-terminal from killing it self everytime I open a new tab
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It will limit the maximum size of any one process though - and if it manages that it should stop any run aways
<BUGabundo> I could pass a flag to avoid it doing more process
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: what version of chromium are you using?
<Ian_Corne> I'm using 9.0.583.0
<Ian_Corne> and don't experience that
<Ian_Corne> 64 bit
<BUGabundo> 9.0.583.0 (66089) Ubuntu 11.04
<BUGabundo> I'm on SSD, no swap
<BUGabundo> my system crashes a few times a day
<BUGabundo> some pages that do heavy loading, or have lots of multimedia object, specially flash, kill it for sure
<BUGabundo> my system freezes for several seconds, and resumes, or freezes for good
<BUGabundo> most of the time I can do a sysrq for recovery, but not always
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Keep a few monitoring things going in the background so when it happens you can figure out what went on
<BUGabundo> like?
<penguin42> I'd keep a vmstat 1 running in a terminal - or something you can see from a terminal on nother machine
<penguin42> see if it is running out of memory, also remove syslog can be useful
<BUGabundo> what the....
<BUGabundo> its not chromium... or at least not only it
<BUGabundo> its my X or compiz
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Lots of cases where the problem is an application allocating large chunks of space in X's memory
<BUGabundo> and compiz is responsible for my gnome terminal to *hide* not die
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Try xrestop
<BUGabundo> let me see if there's a shortcut for it
<penguin42> yeh well compiz pushes the graphics drivers hard
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I forget - which graphics driver are you using?
<BUGabundo> right now, nvidia blob
<BUGabundo> since I can't make nouvuea 3D work
<penguin42> nod
<sebsebseb> HI
<BUGabundo> res-base Wins  GCs Fnts Pxms Misc   Pxm mem  Other   Total   PID Identifier
<BUGabundo> 4200000    47  103    1  113  276     8825K     10K   8836K  2372 chromium-browser
<BUGabundo> 0c00000     6   34    0   20  217     4128K      6K   4134K  1436 gsd-xrandr
<BUGabundo> 0200000     0    1    0    1    0     4000K     24B   4000K   ?   <unknown>
<BUGabundo> 4a00000     5   87    1   21   70     2598K      4K   2603K 17457 Character Map
<BUGabundo> penguin42: ^^^^^^^
 * penguin42 hits BUGabundo with a paste-bin
<BUGabundo> 4 lines?
<penguin42> 5 - long ones - anyway, still it shows chromium isn't taking much X memory - or at least not asking for it in the normal way
<penguin42> (I don't know enough to know what's included and what isn't)
<BUGabundo>  2515     12      0      50363K   1.2G 432.0M     0K     0K  11% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  2511    269      0      50363K   1.0G 257.3M   344K   412K   6% chromium-brows
<BUGabundo> still, my chromium is using way too much ram
<BUGabundo> and I can't pin point where
<penguin42> what are you doing with it?
<penguin42> mine shows as having a lot of virtual memory, but very little is resident (even on this machine with lots of RAM)
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You could turn resource tracking on in Chromium
<BUGabundo> sure, how?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Spanner->Tools->Developer tools->resources->enable resource tracking
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-16
<sagaci> yay, natty is finally booting for me
<sagaci> at what point do the names change over, it still thinks it's maverick on the interface
<napster> The calender and the panel applet has a huge gap in between them. How to fix this problem apart from moving the applet to the top panel?
<Tweaky> anyone know the argument for dir or ls to list all files in subdirectories too
<IdleOne> Tweaky: ls -R
<Tweaky> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<sagaci> has anyone thought of making ~/Templates ~/.templates
<slixz> sup
<slixz> trying to install ubuntu netbook 1010 from 10.04 so cant use gui to get it. neone know a command i could use in term
<slixz> no cd drive
<bazhang> slixz, this is for 11.04
<bazhang> try #ubuntu
<slixz> ok
<slixz> u know a command
<slixz> just wanting to make sure i get the netbook iso and not the regular 1010
<gnomefreak> ubuntu.com will have it. please use #ubuntu for further help
<slixz> they suck i was just there
<gnomefreak> use the forums. this channel is not for help with 10.10
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> are you guys thinking in porting this to maverick? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<wzssyqa> _Groo_: for maverick , #ubuntu
<_Groo_> wzssyqa: k tks
<Ian_Corne> http://mybirdie.ca/files/ant.gif
<ikonia> Ian_Corne: please don't random stuf like that
<Ian_Corne> but it's a bug?
<Ian_Corne> I won't sorry :)
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> (and nice gag)
<virtuald> ian_corne: haha you got me :>
<virtuald> "is it inside the screen?"
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<sinurge> does anyone have a link to get the alpha release of natty
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<mhall119> has the alpha been released?
<yofel_> mhall119: no, se !schedule in /topic
<yofel> sinurge: alpha isn't released yet, there are daily builds though already
<yofel> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<sinurge> wasnt there something to be released for 4th november
<yofel> not from the schdule, alpha1 is due dec 2nd
<BajK_> I edited the kubuntu default plymouth theme to support the ask-question routine as well (it has been "forgotten" (Marked as TODO) and I someway cloned the ask-for-password routine) because I need them both
<BajK_> where can I submit that patch or so. Or should I file a bug report?
<BajK_> It works fine except there is no text scrolling on overflow but well I look into this
<Ian_Corne> The following packages are RECOMMENDED but will NOT be installed: compiz
<Ian_Corne> and that's how it will stay!
<Ian_Corne> does the xorg-edge ppa contain the latest nvidia blob?
<bjsnider> not for natty
<Amaranth> Ian_Corne: Without compiz you can't get unity :)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: any tips on how to get nouveau 3D working again?
<robs2> hello everyone
<robs2> I have a question I'm hoping someone might be willint to comment on
<robs2> Recently, I converted,  or attempted to conver an rpm package to debian by using alien.  However,  the resulting debian files did not contain a  .deb  extension.  And I cannot get the newly converted package to install.  Any ideas from anyone would be helpful.  thanks
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, have you arsked in the other channel?
<BUGabundo> I have
<robs1> Anyone in here really familar with the "alien" package converter command and its usage?
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-17
<alex_mayorga> !features
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Pici> heh.
 * psusi sighs at forgetting to LD_PRELOAD=libeatmydata this time when upgrading to natty
<Sterist> may i ask what the focus of natty is?
<wzssyqa> why gnome-panel can not load indicator?
<Ian_Corne> Amaranth: with compiz I can't have window management, it crashes, I'm on nouveau
<Its-me-again> how mint 10.5  comomng along atm
<mphill> anyone know what kernel version will come with natty?
<yofel> mphill: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/Final likely 2.6.38
<mphill> nice
<mphill> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<mphill> finally!
<yofel> oh yeah, read that one, sure looks promising :D
<Trewas> actually that patch is not all that relevant for general use, unless the general use is considered to be compiling kernel with make -j64 at the background :)
<yofel> you know, some of us here actually do that ..
<brot> Trewas: well, the patch also is beneficial for your desktop if you just have the usual background services running
<yofel> not with 64 though :P
<Trewas> brot: afaik it groups processes only by tty and background tasks really don't have them
<mphill> i'm an I/O whore
<mphill> the patch will be great
<jewsucanuse> ahhhh
<jewsucanuse> my application menus are gone
<jewsucanuse> only non-gnome crap like firefox isn't affected.
<swimb> hello, will there be a daily build today?
<charlie-tca> There is a daily build today - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<charlie-tca> the daily-live should be tomorrow. There were problems today
<swimb> ok thank you
<Sterist> may i ask what the primary focus of natty's development is?
<Ian_Corne> I would guess unity
<yofel> Sterist: here's what's planned, I agree with unity though - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/Final
<Sterist> oh perfect, thanks
<BUGabundo> what's the best way to support adobe air in 64bits?
<strycore> Hi
<strycore> My apt/dpkg is going insane in natty, can someone take a look at my dmesg ?
<strycore> pasted here : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LQYMPMcn
<strycore> apt-get or dpkg --configure -a gets stuck at Generating grub.cfg ...
<strycore> hi again
<strycore> everything back to normal, ran update-grub after a clean reboot, mounted every hard disk and dpkg ran fine
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-18
<BUGabundo> nite
<eross> when things move to wayland/unity, would some older kde/gnome games be incompatible?
<JanC> eross: Wayland is something for 2-4 years from now probably  ;)
<JanC> and Unity is just a shell for GNOME
<JanC> so in theory those games should keep working with maybe some minimal changes
<eross> JanC - minimal changes to the OS or to the game? Anyway the past 4 years with ubuntu/linux have flown by for me.
<nebula> ubuntu 11.04 unity download or ppa for 10.10 ? ? >?
<nebula> ?
<nebula> ubuntu 11.04 unity download or ppa for 10.10 ? ? >?
<Ian_Corne> <?!! .
<UndiFineD> nebula, we can explain what needs to be done, but are you ready ?
<UndiFineD> do you really want to go unstable or is it safer for a vm to handle it
<sunshinepants> iree, natty
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-19
<psusi> just tested an upgrade to natty and windows don't have title bars... this didn't happen last night... anyone else have that?
<psusi> well, night before last actually... last night I went out
<yofel> I did hear others talking about that, does 'metacity --replace' help?
<BUGabundo> man
<BUGabundo> today is a BAD day to upgrade
<BUGabundo> boot broken, X broken, fifefox migrated to ff4 :(
<yofel> boot works here, X is fine too so far, and firefox4 works acceptable at least, without some extensions though :/
<BUGabundo> mine was suck on a black screen
<BUGabundo> jumped to TTY and back and it was all filled with squares
<BUGabundo> upgraded packages from tty and rebooted
<yofel> well, my eeePC works fine (intel), I'll upgrade my thinkpad over the weekend and see what happens
<psusi> hrm... I didn't try switching back to metacity, I normally use compiz
<psusi> I reverted back to maverick for now
<yofel> afaik compiz is broken, at least some people said it segfaults
<psusi> that would explain it
 * yofel blames compiz 0.9
<yofel> anyway, I'm off to bed, gn
 * psusi loves his lvm snapshots
<BUGabundo> yofel: compiz WFM
<BUGabundo> psusi: over BTRFS?
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1:0.9.2.1+glibmainloop-0ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> why is Firefox being launched as default browser, when chromium is set as default one ????
<psusi> BUGabundo, nope... ext4
<BUGabundo> gnome-do is broken
<BUGabundo> alt-f2 aint working
<BUGabundo> most applets are broken too
<BUGabundo> and gwibber breaks...yet again
<BUGabundo> nite
<Drakeson> how can I get the indicator applets back?
<Drakeson> are there ppa's for them working with the new unity?
<magn3ts> How do I get natty installed? The live discs keep failing for me.
<magn3ts> Do i just do meerkat and switch to natty?
<nperry> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<nperry> !info unity/natty
<ubottu> Package unitynatty does not exist in maverick
<nperry> Can't remeber the command.
<nperry> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nperry> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<el2ro_> Any help, where could I find 2.6.37 (k)ubuntu kernel source package?
<jpds> el2ro_: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.37 ?
<el2ro_> jpds: gives me 2.6.35 for some reason
<wzssyqa> el2ro_: are you using natty？
<el2ro_> no
<wzssyqa> electro: this channel is for natty
<wzssyqa> el2ro_:
<el2ro_> wzssyqa: so what channel is correct then? ... Natty is using 2.6.37 right and I want those sources :)
<wzssyqa> el2ro_: dget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux_2.6.37-5.13.dsc
<el2ro_> wzssyqa: thx
<wzssyqa> el2ro_: or you can change it to your faverate mirror
<wzssyqa> favourite
<jpds> Probably fi.archive.
<cwillu_at_work> electro, you could just use one of the ubuntu team's mainline kernel builds (debs, no ppa)
<cwillu_at_work> you may or may not be able to just install natty's kernel as well
<Pici> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.1-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 625 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<Pici> odd.
<tsimpson> !info bash
<ubottu> 'natty' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<tsimpson> ergg
<tsimpson> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.1-2ubuntu4 (natty), package size 625 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<KukuNut> 6.37-5 kernel won't boot?
<KukuNut> drops to tty..
<kklimonda> how stable is natty right now?
<KukuNut> kklimonda: ^^^
<kklimonda> meh, as long as previous kernel works it's fine :)
<wzssyqa> kklimonda: for me ,there is not serious bug
<kklimonda> I was rather wondering how stable stuff is in general
<KukuNut> if you use Kubuntu, wait till 4.6 is in.  B1 out next week, how fast they get it in idn
<KukuNut> btw does Kubuntu A1 gets 4.6?
<KukuNut> is this the right channel for Kubuntu Natty?
<KukuNut> is this the right channel for Kubuntu Natty?
<KukuNut> btw does Kubuntu A1 gets 4.6?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone experiencing poor graphics performance with natty running in virtualbox?
<IdleOne> I'm experiencing poor graphics with natty installed on metal
<pace_t_zulu> IdleOne: so it isn't a virtualbox thing... its a natty thing
<IdleOne> pace_t_zulu: seems so for me at least
<mfaroukg> why the gurb2 had a problem after upgrading the ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04.1
<gnomefreak> mfaroukg: please join #ubuntu for maverick problems
<gnomefreak> this is only for 11.04. please see /topic for more info
<mfaroukg> ظفخحهؤ
<mfaroukg> gnomefreak, Thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<mfaroukg>  is upgrading to 11.04 available now?
<yofel> only by changing sources.list and dist-upgrading so far I think
<mfaroukg> yofel, isn't it available for public yet?
<yofel> alpha1 should be the first time you can upgrade with update-manager, that's december 2nd
<mfaroukg> yofel, where i can read news?
<head_victim> You'll probably find the graphics problems in virtualbox are related to it not supporting that version of xorg. I had that issue with maverick. If you raise a support ticket they usually release a fix for it.
<yofel> mfaroukg: not sure, there's planet.ubuntu.com, the announce mailing lists or you can look at the schedule in the topic
<mfaroukg> yofel, Thanks.
<AR_> Natty Narwhal?
<AR_> why are all the ubuntu names so retarded
<krunal> animal names
<krunal> cartoon charachters
<AR_> stupid
<krunal> So they are using Unity instead of gnome
<charlie-tca> Always an adjective to describe it and the name of an animal. In this case, a Narwhal is a whale that is endangered
<patdk-wk> heh, never heard of it :)
<patdk-wk> thought it was from futurama :)
<yofel> some education in order then :P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narwhal
<patdk-wk> I got my education from foxtv :)
<yofel> heheh
<patdk-wk> hmm, actually, it was never on fox
<patdk-wk> that one, was only on comedy centeral
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> well, upgraded to natty, low let's see if I come back in natty or after reinstalling mav ^^
<yofel> *now
<patdk-wk> heh, my natty works
<patdk-wk> but no unity for me
<yofel> hm, here I upgrade expecting breakage and everything works fine...
<yofel> well, ffx4 will take some getting used to..
<BUGabundo> I think my sound stop working
<BUGabundo> ping
<yofel> hm, here too..
<yofel> no wait, I had soft mute on, grr...
<BUGabundo> LOL
<yofel> hm, one thing improved already in natty. I can watch a 720p video on xv output and have kwin compositing enabled with nvidia-driver. That was totally sluggy in maverick unless I used vdpau
 * yofel wants a SSD for his thinkpad -.-
<BUGabundo> now using nvida blob after months with nouvaue I do notice how much cooler the laptop is
<yofel> heh
 * charlie-tca wants the laptop for his SSD
<yofel> o.O?
<JFo> O_o
<charlie-tca> Well, anyway, ordered the ati video card. Should be here next week so I can maybe get natty to work
<JFo> good luck charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> seems I need more than that even
<charlie-tca> Shook things up pretty good this morning when I said natty won't install on anything
<JFo> I can imagine
<bjsnider> yofel, that might have been kwin's fault because ffmpeg's x264 codec improved a lot for maverick. most people should be able to play a 720p without much trouble now, vdpau or not
<yofel> well, I could play it fine with compositing disabled, so I blamed kwin, but in natty it plays fine even with compositing enabled in kwin (same kwin verion)
<bjsnider> once the fmpeg-mt merge happens it will no longer be necessary to use gpu accel on multicore systems, and that may be in time for natty
<yofel> oh, sounds nice
<bjsnider> even 1080p will work fine without gpu accel
<BUGabundo> compiz is killing me
<BUGabundo> ctrl-shift+t in gnome-terminal is moving GT to another window
<BUGabundo> and I can't find the compiz shortcut for it :(
<Patrickdk> heh, I don't use gpu accel currently, and don't use ffmpeg-mt, works fine
<Patrickdk> gpu accel kills all my videos, they all look like crap using it
<Patrickdk> expecially ota ones
<TerminX> heh, thanks to whoever decided to sync rsyslog from debian only a couple of days after I commented here on how old the version in natty was
<yofel> TerminX: thank lorenzo ;) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2010-November/001459.html
<BUGabundo> oh look
<BUGabundo> now links open in the proper app
<BUGabundo> one less bug
<BUGabundo> only 3433534435 to go
<jpds> One step at a time.
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: url's open firefox and not my default/preferred browser
<IdleOne> but it's better the gedit I suppose
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> idle it did that, till my last upadate and reboot
<BUGabundo> which I was forced , cause my X didn't resume from suspend
 * BUGabundo blames nvidia blob
<yofel> hm, someone broke cpu_temp display in byobu :/
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-20
<litropy> Hi, peeps. How do I check what user group my usb device is?
<bazhang> litropy, you are running 11.04? try #ubuntu if not
<IdleOne> uh, what happened to my default gnome session
<IdleOne> and where did my Netbook edition session go to
<Ian_Corne> IdleOne: guess! :D
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: guess?
<lenios> IdleOne, how would we know
<IdleOne> what are you two talking about?
<IdleOne> ohhh, my question from earlier
<IdleOne> hehe, I was more complaining then asking
<IdleOne> sorry
<IdleOne> :)
<yofel> hm, session crash recovery doesn't work in firefox 4 :(
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> does ff work at all?
<BUGabundo> oh ff4
<BUGabundo> right, they fixed in trunk and didn't backorted it to ff3
<Dink> y
<yofel> hm, seems something was corrupt with my session. Bookmark all tabs -> new session -> open all in tabs -> now restoring the session worked fine o.O
<penguin42> ooh ff4
<greetzfromme> Hi there, may I propose something? What do you think about hiring The Icon Factory for the icons and another company for the UI?
<alex_mayorga> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
#ubuntu+1 2010-11-21
<Meeko> Is right click supported in utouch yet?
<Drakeson> how can I get a netbook session now?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Drakeson> there is none in gdm
<bazhang> Drakeson, on 11.04?
<BUGabundo> I can't even get my applet bars to work
<IdleOne> Drakeson: yeah it disappeared
<BUGabundo> that's not GDm
<bazhang> is there even an alpha yet?
<BUGabundo> it makes you think it is
<BUGabundo> but it isn't
<BUGabundo> !shedule
<BUGabundo> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> bazhang: no but doesn't stop us from running natty
<Drakeson> BUGabundo: _what_ is not GDm?
<BUGabundo> what you called GDM
<Drakeson> oh, what is it now?
<IdleOne> you meant login manager
<Drakeson> yes
<IdleOne> but yeah it's gone
<IdleOne> remove unity and get default ubuntu back
<IdleOne> netbook session is still gone though :/
<Drakeson> I restart it by "sudo service gdm restart", yet it is not "gdm" ?
<Drakeson> I so wants unity!
<IdleOne> Drakeson: yeah I was getting used to the netbook version but a recent upgrade went and messed it all up
<Drakeson> if I enable the unity plugin in compiz the "unity" bars appear with correct indicators, etc.
<IdleOne> I blame gord
<IdleOne> :)
<Drakeson> well, at least it is not a ppa, now
<IdleOne> right, the full brokeness is official lol
<Drakeson> IdleOne: it was official before that!
<Drakeson> otherwise I wouldn't care so early on
<IdleOne> I am looking forward to using unity
<IdleOne> I was really starting to like it
<Drakeson> one day unity (with mutter!) was shoved to my poor natty machine, breaking it
<Drakeson> IdleOne: I guess it is already there, we just need to get a working session startup script. Now if I knew which package contains it ...
<Drakeson> there is ubuntu-netbook, and ubuntu-netbook-default-settings, and also ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings. with the latter two conflicting with each other.
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-unity maybe can help
<IdleOne> hmm not a channel
<kklimonda> there is no more Ubuntu Netbook on architectures other than armel
<Drakeson> yeah, nothing's in there
<Drakeson> kklimonda: oh, I see.
<Drakeson> the desktop session will use compiz + unity by default, right?
<Drakeson> I mean the "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" option in "gdm"
<kklimonda> yes
<rww> I think so
<Drakeson> kklimonda: thanks a lot.
<BUGabundo> can't keep my eyes open anymore... nite
<Drakeson> is there a package other than unity that I have to install to get the new unity session(s)?
<IdleOne> Drakeson: it should pull in what it needs
<Drakeson> aah
<Drakeson> it seems it does not :(
<Drakeson> thanks anyway
<nperry> Am I missing somethinng, just install uity from natty repo and no option in ccsm
<nperry> Is the option still meant to be there?
<nperry> As when I start unity it shows the panels for 5 seconds then goes to a blan desktop
<penguin42> on a boot of todays update it took a while to get through the plymouth disk stuff; it had a 'device is not available yet' that went away after a few secs - it's an internal sata disc so it's a little unusual
<dsxack> I have gone to the menu items suspend and hibernate, anyone else have this?
<penguin42> yeh same here
<BUGabundo> o/
<alex88> hi guys, i've tried to install 10.10 on raid system, but it cannot see the hdd, is possible that 11.04 (lastest build) have more luck to see that?
<penguin42> alex88: It's possible, it does have a newer kernel - worth a go, although remember that it's very very new and anything may break
<alex88> i know, i'm used with alpha and beta versions.. it's not a problem :)
<penguin42> it's pre-alpha - it's even more broken than Alpha!
<alex88> because i've a  marvell sata6 raid controller + 2 wd caviar black sata6 hdd and 10.10 doesn't see anything
<penguin42> hmm that's a pain; what does lspci show as the id ?
<alex88> i haven't it running now, if you want i can boot at 10.10 and tell you..
<alex88> if you have time..
<alex88> windows seems to see 1b4b:91a3
<penguin42> just give me a sec
<alex88> sure
<alex88> penguin42, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9971762&postcount=22 can be real?
<penguin42> alex88: Yeh that could be real; it'll be a firmware raid but I'd expect dmraid to be exactly what you would need to deal with it
<alex88> so i'll try to remove it..
<penguin42> alex88: Have you configured it as a RAID in the BIOS?
<penguin42> or do you just want to see the drives?
<alex88> yup, i've tried also as ahci but no luck
<alex88> i want to install ubuntu.. :)
<penguin42> yeh but what have you told the BIOS?
<alex88> sorry i don't understand, in bios i've set raid, yes
<alex88> then configured the controlled that's after the bios.. windows install worked after adding marvell drivers..
<penguin42> ok; so I've not used one of these guys, but the way I understood it was that if you want Ubuntu to see the same RAID as the BIOS then you need dmraid, if you want to see individual drives then you don't use dmraid
<penguin42> thing is I can't see that PCI ID in the Marvell driver in the kernel source
<penguin42> sorry, not that useful!
<alex88> neither in the 11.04 version?
<alex88> sorry but i don't know how to check
<penguin42> I don't know, I'm looking in the latest general kernel source, not the ubuntu version
<alex88> btw, see individual drives would be no good, it's raid 0 :)
<alex88> damn :/
<alex88> let me run on livecd and i'll paste lspci etc..
<alex88> one sec
<penguin42> alex88: OK, so  If the Linux Marvell driver doesn't know about it then use AHCI mode and try that *with* dmraid - it should understand the raid0
<alex88[N95]> Booting..
<h3sp4wn> What gives you the impression that dmraid0 is better than software raid 0
<alex88[N95]> Talking to me?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<alex88[N95]> I haven't said that
<penguin42> h3sp4wn: dmraid is the stuff that understands the software RAID formats defined by the BIOSs
<penguin42> alex88[N95]: I think you have the same problem as is shown in bug 658521 which I think is misduped with a different one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658521 in mountall (Ubuntu) "In Live session or installation HD not recognized (dup-of: 595321)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 595321 in linux (Ubuntu) "Sata drives not detected by 2.6.35.* kernels" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595321
<alex88> bug 658521
<h3sp4wn> I know what it is just don't know why anyone would use it
<alex88> btw, can you please re-link bug? alex88[N95] is my phone :)
<penguin42> h3sp4wn: If you use it then Linux gets to see the same disk layout as the BIOS and Windows say so you can dual boot and also your boot survives failure of one of the disks in the RAID
 * penguin42 goes to make some food - back in 20
<alex88> my lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/534965/
<alex88> how to get hid like xxxx:xxxx ?
<h3sp4wn>  -vv
<h3sp4wn> (or just -v if you have a really good memory)
<alex88> it isn't there
<alex88> in both
<h3sp4wn> (unlike me) -n
<alex88> ok so it's correct it is 1b4b:91a3
<alex88> Thanks to Dave Gilbert to writting for that bug about my problem :ç)
<alex88> *:)
<alex88> i'm downloading natty cd and i'll try with that
<penguin42> alex88: No problem
<penguin42> alex88: I've unduped it, reassigned it linux kernel
<alex88> penguin42, thank you, i'm downloading natty to check if something changes
<alex88> damn..too big for a cd :)
<charlie-tca> Um, the desktop image will run the live environment, but will not install yet
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Still, if it sees his disks he'll know it's changed
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> alternate image did install today, too
<alex88> penguin42, no luck with natty install
<h3sp4wn> From the live cd shouldn't be too difficult to install
<h3sp4wn> alex88: Can you boot any distro ?
<alex88> h3sp4wn, sure, 10.10, 11.04, the problem is that it don't see the hdd
<alex88> cause i have the marvell controlled as talked above
<h3sp4wn> Did you try fedora 14 ? (Or sidux ?)
<alex88> nope, just ubuntu...why?
<h3sp4wn> Fedora seems to have much more effort spent on its kernel
<alex88> i'll try it..thank you
<h3sp4wn> alex88: And sidux is quite a small distro (only one channel concentrates on having the best hardware support)
<alex88> ok, i'll check it out.. thanks :)
<Ian_Corne> 260.19.21 is finally in repos
<penguin42> alex88: Is it in acpi mode or not at the moment?
<alex88> not now, it's in raid
<alex88> but i've tried also in that mode
<penguin42> alex88: Can you attach the output of dmesg in both modes to that bug - it should help anyone looking at it - i.e. dmesg from the live cd
<alex88> raid and ahci?
<penguin42> yeh
<alex88> ok, give me some minutes..
<alex88> on 10.10 ok?
<penguin42> alex88: I'm going to disappear in a few minutes, but attach it to the bug and hopefully one of the kernel guys might help; 10.10 is OK, if you can do it from the natty live CD that's probably a bit better
<alex88> i'll do in 4 ways..
<alex88> can you please just give me bug number?
<penguin42> bug 658521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658521 in ubiquity "In Live session or installation HD not recognized" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658521
<alex88> ok, going to do that..
<alex88> btb
<alex88> br
<alex88> *brb (damn)
<alex88> penguin42, better as attachment?
<penguin42> yeh that's fine
<alex88> added both of 10.10, now burning again 11.04 to post them
<alex88> btw, are you sure that set in raid and ahci changes something?
<alex88> because the bios don't see the drives in the storage info, just in the boot order settings
<Ian_Corne> gief nvidia beta driver
<penguin42> alex88: Not sure, just looking at it - tell me, where is your DVDRAM drive connected to?
<alex88> sata, one of the 6 sata-2 ports
<penguin42> alex88: And that's a different set of ports to the ones the hard drives are connected to?
<alex88> yes, those are on the 2 sata-6 ports, the mobo is a asus p6x58d-e
<penguin42> ok, and how many hard drives do you have in there?
<alex88> 2 sata-6 hard disks
<alex88> only those 2
<alex88> set in raid-0 in the marvel controller "bios" that comes up after the bios
<penguin42> there is very little difference between the RAID and AHCI boots - I don't quite get it
<alex88> if you don't have other questions i'll reboot and post dmesg in natty
<penguin42> alex88: I'm going to disappear now, have to leave it to some other guys
<alex88> ok, have a nice time and thank you.. i'll check updates into the bug report
<alex88> going to reboot..cya
<penguin42> alex88: There is a bit where it shows scsi0..scsi5 as ahci and then ata1..ata6 as SATA; the ata are definitely the controller with the DVDRAM drive on, I'm not sure if the scsiblah is just the same device or whether ti actually saw the other one
<BUGabundo> romium-browser/chromium-browser --type=plugin --plugin-path=/home/bugabundo/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so --lang=en-US --plugin-data-dir=/home/bugabundo/.config/chromium/Default --channel=2492.0x7f6bd8165238.534314402: ../../src/xcb_io.c:183: process_responses: Assertion `!(req && current_request && !(((long) (req->sequence) - (long) (current_request)) <= 0))' failed.
<BUGabundo> love to see flash screw it
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-14
<anadon> How did I miss that?
<anadon> thanks!
<jtaylor> not recommended to use unless oyu know what you're doing
<jtaylor> e.g. a perl transition is about to come which will disrupt the archvie quite a bit
<anadon> I'll make it through--I have 2 other OSs on this machine should the worst happen
<anadon> and win 8
<anadon> gawd it is bad.... 8 clicks to shut-down
<jbwiv_> guys, anyone know if the improved multi-monitor support is testable/installable on Oneiric? I had to switch over the KDE for now because unity wouldn't support my three monitor setup...I'd like to switch back sooner rather than later...
<iceroot> jbwiv_: #ubuntu
<Ian_Corne> even if you could, it's focused on 2 monitor support
<coz_> when did this happen ^^ ?
<jbwiv_> Ian_Corne, huh? I saw a video online demostrating 6 monitor support in the 12.04?!
<coz_> if ubuntu has focused solely on dual monitors that is a BIG step backwards
<coz_> jbwiv_,  I have seen 6 monitor set ups with most of the ubuntu versions this past few years...
<patdk-wk> ya, I love my 6 monitor setup
<patdk-wk> need a 40" screen with the >100 dpi
<coz_> that would be sweet ")
<patdk-wk> next would need a video card that supported > 2600x?
<geser> coz_: it would really be a shame if it's limited to 2 monitors but it would a least still be an improvement, as sometimes I get the impression that multi monitor isn't tested at all (like indicator menus properly working only on one monitor)
<patdk-wk> hmm 100dpi 40" would be 3500x1970
<coz_> geser,   I doubt many multiple monitor set ups are tested adequately.. although, again, if it is now ONLY dual monitor support..then it is an enormouse backstep for the distribution
<coz_> enormous
<coz_> there are thousands and thousands of ubuntu users who have dual and more monitors on their systems
<coz_> any attempt to fiddle around with multi monitor support is a death sentence for ubuntu
<jasef> coz_, where are you getting your figures from?
<coz_> jasef,  years of support
<jasef> coz_, you've supported several thousand users with dual monitors?
<jasef> dual or more*
<patdk-wk> why several thousands?
<coz_> jasef,  hundreds personally,, but considering the  trend in multi monitor set ups the figures cannot be that far off
<patdk-wk> if he had to, that means he supported every single ubuntu user
<coz_> none the less, any step "backwards" , in this case multi monitor support, is foolish
<jasef> patdk-wk, I said 'several thousand' because coz_ stated before 'thousands and thousands of ubuntu users' use two or more >.>
<coz_> geser,   which video cards do you have?
<patdk-wk> thousands and thousands = several thousands
<jasef> patdk-wk, I know that - that's why I said it.
<patdk-wk> if coz has helped 100 ubuntu users, and 10/20 used dual monitors
<patdk-wk> that would be a reasonable scale up
 * patdk-wk wonders how ubuntu vm's fit in, without any monitors :)
<geser> an ATI HD* (don't know the exact number, but it's a couple of years old now) and I use the free radeon driver (didn't had time to figure out how to properly set up fglfx with dual monitors)
<coz_> geser,  ok I am an idiot with ati  cards,,, have you checked in #radeon at all?
<coz_> geser,  you have only one dual head card?
<Ian_Corne> coz_: i didn' tsay only
<coz_> Ian_Corne,  oh ok :)
<Ian_Corne> but i thought I read somewhere that they are focusing on enhancing the experience with more then one monitor, specifically 2
<Ian_Corne> so they're not taking anything back :p
<coz_> cool
<coz_> concern is now ended :)
<geser> yes, only one card, didn't check in #radeon as the free driver works (though only 2d) and I didn't need 3d acceleration in the past
<coz_> geser,  again with ati I am not skilled with,, how were you getting the 3rd monitor on a dual head card?
<coz_> geser,   driver?
<BluesKaj> so who's testing 12.04 and if so what's it like so far for desktops with nvidia graphics?
<coz_> BluesKaj,  that's why I am hanging out here :)
<BluesKaj> hey coz_ :)
<geser> coz_: I've only 2 monitors and my card has 2 connectors, so no problem :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  hey guy :)  i think we both know nvidia will break several times before release,, regardless :)
<coz_> geser,  ok I may have not read correctly then,, I thought you wanted three monitors connected
<BluesKaj> yup,  think I'll do the real tsting on my other linux machine ...this is our media server , don't want the wife's wrath on me this time :)
<coz_> BluesKaj,  I completely understand :)
 * BluesKaj wonders what major changes to expect on 12.04/Kubuntu
<jbwiv_> coz_: unity won't work with xinerama on 11.10. Nor will unity 2d
<jbwiv_> that's why I'm on kde now
<jbwiv_> temporarily
<coz_> jbwiv_,  which video card?
<geser> xinerama = one desktop spanning 2 monitors?
<coz_> BluesKaj,    http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/11/6-key-changes-in-next-ubuntu-1204_12.html
<jbwiv_> coz_: nvidia
<jbwiv_> geser, or three in my case
<coz_> jbwiv_,  mm  well compiz doesnt work with xinerama  but needs nvidia's  version of it
<geser> I've unity-2d on my dual monitors setup (with the free radeon driver and obviously an ATI card)
<jbwiv_> coz_ two cards: GeForce GT 440 and GeForce 9800 GT
<jbwiv_> geser, dual monitors work fine
<jbwiv_> especially with things like nvidia's twinview
<coz_> jbwiv_,  mm  so you want the 3 monitors?
<jbwiv_> but when you go above two...
<geser> the 2 cards make things complicate?
<jbwiv_> coz_, yes
<jbwiv_> geser, just the need to support three monitor. that requires two cards
<coz_> ^^
<jbwiv_> kde4 supports the three out of the box. unity+compiz and unity2d both break
<coz_> jbwiv_,  mm.. check in #ayatana
<jbwiv_> coz_, that's new to me. I'll take a look
<coz_> jbwiv_,  see if they have any reason for it,,you can also ask smspillaz in #ayatana since he is the main developer for compiz which Unity runs under
<jbwiv_> coz_: cool. thanks!
<geser> I don't know who is responsible for that work item for 12.04, but let them know they should also check with 3 monitors (or more). at least it's still early enough that it might be considered (during beta it's mostly to late for such things)
<jbwiv_> geser, I saw it demonstrated across six monitors on 12.04. looked good and functional
<jbwiv_> I'm just hoping those features will trickle into 11.10
<coz_> jbwiv_,  #ayatana can be slow at times... so just hang out there... not often really a support channel as it is a development channel,, if they get rude move to #compiz-dev to speak with smspillaz,,, although he has been in and out there and also lives in austrailia so adjust to your time zone
<jbwiv_> coz_, ok, thanks man. very helpful. I appreciate it!
<coz_> jbwiv_,  no problem
<coz_> jbwiv_,  again  sam = smspillaz.. has mainly moved to the #ayatana channel but still frequents #compiz-dev which is where I believe he should be :)
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-15
<moo-> how can i upgrade to pangolin?
<sparrW> I have a question about 11.10 packages in 11.04, are those appropriate for here or only 12.04 stuff here?
<Ian_Corne> only 12.04
<sparrW> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * cjwatson will be moving Perl 5.14 into Precise soon.  There may be some disruption; I'm trying to keep it to a minimum.
 * drussell holds onto his hat
<cjwatson> OK, Perl 5.14 will land in the next publisher run, so on archive.ubuntu.com in maybe 40 minutes.  I've staged things such that minimal + build-essential + standard + ubuntu-desktop should remain installable, and will do a larger batch of rebuilds ASAP afterwards.
<cjwatson> Sorry, an oversight has caused perl to be broken on precise/amd64.  I'm working on it as top priority
<Ian_Corne> D
<genii-around> I had an odd issue after last update where ABI mismatch between evdev and xserver-xorg ... had to put IgnoreABI in xorg.conf to get keyboard input back
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-16
<MTecknology> So.. is 12.04 stable yet!?
<MTecknology> :P
<urlin2u> MTecknology, it has not been released that is when it is considered stable officially.
<MTecknology> urlin2u: you didn't catch the joking part, did you? I'm upgrading my system to it now
<urlin2u> MTecknology, it wasn't funny have you spent much time on this channel. :D
<urlin2u> I missed your members badge hehe
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> i meant to be funny anyway
<hrw> hi
<hrw> someone here is using gwibber with twitter?
<iceroot> hrw: you are using 12.04?
<hrw> yes
<hrw> otherwise I would not be here
<iceroot> hrw: and you have a real question instead of "someone is using foobar"?
<hrw> yes - bug 835202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 835202 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber not refreshing twitter timeline" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835202
<zniavre> good afternoon
<zniavre> is precise update-able right now ?
<zniavre> last update was last week for me
<cjwatson> zniavre: it shouldn't be too bad at the moment, although there are still odds and ends of the Perl 5.14 transition in progress
<cjwatson> depending on your architecture
<cjwatson> evolution-data-server was uninstallable on amd64 for a short while there so you might have problems if you're running amd64 depending on exactly how up-to-date your mirror is
<genii-around> Some apps are looking pretty odd under KDE, especially Firefox ... a few screen pics here to illustrate:  http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=184330
<obelus> Well, unless it's changed in the last few hours, xchat is still unresolvable, I had to reinstall with dpkg -i --force-depends
<obelus> nvm. xchat is now fixed
<cjwatson> obelus: yeah, I knew I'd uploaded that one
<cjwatson> obelus: using --force-depends is kind of silly though :)
<cjwatson> if a package is depending on the old libperl and you force it, there's a good chance it won't even stsart
<cjwatson> *start
<obelus> :P but it worked fine
<cjwatson> obelus: it's just poor practice; sometimes you might get lucky, yes
<cjwatson> but I strongly advise against it as a habit
<cjwatson> it's better to watch the upgrade process and avoid removing packages you care about
<cjwatson> (though of course I'm trying to keep it so you don't need to very much, but unresolvable dependencies do happen from time to time)
<obelus> I know they do :P it's what I get for staying in the development branch
<cjwatson> *grumble* It would help if powerpc would catch up a bit.
<obelus> I don't have the opportunity to try Ubuntu on powerpc
<obelus> Eh... I just posted a bug to network-manager. I just realised it uploaded an 800k attachment with names of all my wireless networks, and my username on my college network... lol.
<cjwatson> It's not that, it's that it's easier for me to manage the perl transition with architectures more in sync
<obelus> and my ISP's dns servers.
<obelus> Ah... how's powerpc going?
<cjwatson> network-manager> if it contains that sort of data then I would have thought the bug would have been automatically marked private
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> powerpc builder queue is 6.5 hours; it'll get there, it's just a bit sluggish
<obelus> Not that I can see, how do I tell?
<cjwatson> if it's private then the web interface will say "The information on this page is private" across the top, and "This report is private" with a padlock icon on the right
<cjwatson> er, with a pencil icon that is
<cjwatson> (the padlock's on top)
<BluesKaj> has the upgrade OS command changed , do-release-upgrade -d doesn't seem to activate any repos
<cjwatson> BluesKaj: it may not have been switched on for precise yet
<cjwatson> we explicitly enable it once it's out of actual eats-all-your-kittens mode (usually around alpha 1)
<BluesKaj> someppl are running precise already , is there a an image available ?
<cjwatson> there are daily builds, and it's possible to upgrade by manually editing sources.list and using apt-get
<obelus> I'm running precise, but all I did was use sed to change oneiric to precise in sources.list
<obelus> cjwatson, it doesn't say private anywhere that I can see on the page
<cjwatson> (I kind of prefer not to give explicit instructions at this point because you may need to know how to get out of problems)
<cjwatson> obelus: oh.  you can mark it private, although it's probably already gone out to ubuntu-bugs ... although none of the information you described sounds terribly sensitive really
<cjwatson> (sorry, I seem to have misread username as password earlier :-) )
<BluesKaj> ok thanks cjwatson , obelus , but i moved the ppas from source.list.d already , but no luck
<obelus> :P I won't bother marking it as sensitive, just slightly annoys me that it gives away my general location and my surname.
<obelus> BluesKaj, here's what I did: Changed oneiric to precise in every line of the file, and run update. But I give absolutely NO guarantee as to how it'll leave your system.
<BluesKaj> obelus, what's that sed  command again , I used to have it but dropped it because I thoght it it was too dangerous
<BluesKaj> obelus, I'll be doing the upgrade on my "test " machine , no worries
<obelus> BluesKaj, kinda forgot the exact line... not proficient enough with sed to know it off the top of my head, so easy way is loading gedit and pressing ctrl+h (find and replace)
<obelus> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> NM , I think it's in my other cli cmnds textfile anyway
<BluesKaj> well here goes ...I'll check in on the other pc
<obelus> Quick question
<obelus> If I run dist-upgrade -d on my 10.04 server, will it give me a choice before upgrading?
<Ian_Corne> it should
<micahg> obelus: for servers the preferred upgrade method is do-release-upgrade -d, but idk if that's available yet
<obelus> er, I meant do-release-upgrade
<obelus> I keep type dist- instead
<obelus> I dont know why
<obelus> Why does do-release-upgrade want to start another SSH server on a different port?
<obelus> Yay. Couldnt upgrade because it couldnt calculate it.
<patdk-wk> obelus, cause ssh needs to be killed?
<patdk-wk> so it starts another copy of ssh elsewhere
<cjwatson> patdk-wk: which is odd, because upgrading openssh-server does not take down running SSH sessions
<patdk-wk> hopefully not :)
<aranwe> aranwe
<aranwe> aaaa
<TerminX> anyone know anything about a problem where the system boots up and the runlevel never gets set so none of your services start up?  I did a clean install with the oneiric server iso a couple of days ago, upgraded it to precise, transferred the package state from another box that was already running precise with dpkg --get-selections/--set-selections, ran apt-get dselect-upgrade and now when the system boots,
<TerminX>  /sbin/runlevel just says "unknown"
<TerminX> anything I've found on google so far has either been 4 or 5 year old tips that don't seem relevant anymore, instructions for editing packaged scripts to try and resolve it or stupid comments that aren't helpful at all
<GTRsdk> Has anyone else been experiencing slow wifi issues?
<GTRsdk> I have a Broadcom card and the wifi isn't as fast as on older Ubuntu releases
<edgy> hi, I set kde numbers in systemsettings to arabic digits or other digit systems but still the numbers are the same as 1 2 3 4
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-17
<lifeboy> Is there a dedicated channel for support with compiling your own kernel (10.04 in my case)?
<Ian_Corne> I guess you could try #ubuntu-kernel
<lifeboy> Ian_Corne: I'll go ask there, thanks
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-18
<orated> Hello! I read that next release of Ubuntu will be of  ~750MB which will fit in DVD. What is the reason for it? And why keeping it only little more than 100MB for it to go out of CD?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-19
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hggdh> anyone booted 3.2 ?
<hggdh> on my system it goes into an error loop soon after giving the passphrase for the encrypted LVM
<aking1012> hello all
<aking1012> Just a small bug in the installer.  Regular install works fine, but at least in alternate the custom install option crashes if i try any custom install -- details, already 2 windows partitions.  I wanted / on primary 3, /boot on extended 1(5), and BSD on 6.  It's a no dice as far as I can tell without installing automatic, resizing, and a bunch of other noise.  I know it's in beta.  Just thought I would voice it
<TK5791> not sure if I'm in the right room but does anyone know how to disable the "login Keyring"
<aking1012> there's a post on askubuntu about a bug that resulted in wanting to disable that...just a sec
<aking1012> here you go
<aking1012> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21645/an-application-asks-to-unlock-the-keyring-on-startup-but-it-doesnt-say-which-o/22355#22355
<aking1012> it's a pam module
<FernandoMiguel> YO
<FernandoMiguel> did you guys miss me much ?
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<penguin42> you were away?
<FernandoMiguel> -.-
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: laptop died. bough a 11.6 vaio but linux was no go on it. bough a Dell Vostro v131 and just finished setting up pidgin
<penguin42> ah was that the vaio that you had the backlight problems on?
<FernandoMiguel> right
<bjsnider> he also tried to use fedora, just to have a look-see, but it was like eating at arby's, in other words, forget it
<FernandoMiguel> so ia32-libs are broken... yet again
<FernandoMiguel> there's something I didn't miss
<penguin42> what do you still use them for?
<FernandoMiguel> google plugins for starter
<FernandoMiguel> android sdk for another
<hggdh> and skype, blast it...
<penguin42> no, I mean what's in ia32-libs that you can't get using the multiarch set?
<hggdh> penguin42: pedendency of the google-talk and skype
<FernandoMiguel> hey hggdh long time no see
<hggdh> cheers FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> no, I don't use skype
<hggdh> I do
<FernandoMiguel> poor you
<FernandoMiguel> tell them to move to google+ hangouts :P
#ubuntu+1 2011-11-20
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<FernandoMiguel> hummm
<FernandoMiguel> can't seem to pass sound along via HDMI to my TV
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<bjsnider> you have to use the audio applet and change the output device to hdmi
<penguin42> and then fight with the config on your tv
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: it doesn't create TWO devices
<FernandoMiguel> only internal device
<penguin42> what video card?
<bjsnider> sandybridge
<FernandoMiguel> so all sound *EITHER* is on laptop speaker OR on TV
<FernandoMiguel> it used to be able to pick each per app
<FernandoMiguel> I can change the profile
<FernandoMiguel> but that will send the entire thing to ONE place only
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<FernandoMiguel> and now bright died... oh joy
<FernandoMiguel> filing a bug on pulse
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/892642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892642 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "both hdmi and internal speakers are just one" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: What does it show up as in Alsa? is there one entry in /proc/asound/cards or two?
<FernandoMiguel>  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<FernandoMiguel>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7f00000 irq 50
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: ^^^^
<penguin42> then in that case I say it's not PA's fault
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<FernandoMiguel> it's the intel codec?
<penguin42> although you might look if it's got multiple separate channels
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: teach me, master
<penguin42> penguin42: I think so but I don't know enough to know if it can do separate independent channels on one card
<penguin42> erk I must be tired, speaking to myself
<cjwatson> aking1012: thanks for mentioning that, but bugs reported on IRC will be forgotten - could you file it in Launchpad (debian-installer package in Ubuntu) with logs (/var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman), please?
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: aking1012 yeah I can confirm that daily images won't install
<FernandoMiguel> partman bug somewhere
<FernandoMiguel> both last 3 dailys cds and dvd
<cjwatson> ok, first I've heard of it
<cjwatson> alternate or desktop
<cjwatson> ?
<aking1012> yeah will do
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: desktop
<FernandoMiguel> alternate worked
<aking1012> alternate for me, but it may be present on desktop...alternate installed a full desktop package for me
<cjwatson> I installed desktop yesterday; it was fine
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: really?
<FernandoMiguel> I tried last 3 dailies
<cjwatson> no, I made it up just to mess with you
<cjwatson> yes, really
 * penguin42 guesses dependent on hardware or existing partitioning
<FernandoMiguel> all would not show any options to assign partitions
<cjwatson> logs
<FernandoMiguel> didn't take any
<cjwatson> many things in this area are dependent on existing partitioning, yes
<FernandoMiguel> full disk wipe
<cjwatson> or very occasionally on hardware
<FernandoMiguel> 64 GBs SSD
<cjwatson> logs are an order of magnitude more helpful than verbal descriptions
<FernandoMiguel> okay
<FernandoMiguel> ill try again
<cjwatson> thanks
<aking1012> i got SEVERE weirdness...like wouldn't even let me specify mountpoints for existing formatted partitions or specify whether i should format or not
<FernandoMiguel> aking1012: yeah, that what I got
<cjwatson> I'm happy to look at this, but I need detailed logs
<FernandoMiguel> ohh I have another fine one on alternate: it won't let me pick ext2
<cjwatson> (and possibly not right now, it's 12:30am)
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: here too
<FernandoMiguel> night is still a child
<aking1012> you guys are 4 hrs ahead of me
<cjwatson> sadly, my child is going to wake up in fewer hours than I need sleep
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: not that is any helpful. but on windows 7 it works fine
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Correct, not helpful
<aking1012> lolz
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: enjoy the pillow
<FernandoMiguel> so the device is capable
<FernandoMiguel> the problem is software side
<cjwatson> sure, I expected that
<penguin42> it's just the pangolin isn't precise yet
<cjwatson> people brush things off as hardware problems way too quickly ...
<cjwatson> penguin42: please don't do that
<cjwatson> we need to squash problems quickly, not dismiss them as "oh, precise is unstable"
<cjwatson> otherwise precise won't be stable
<penguin42> cjwatson: Oh sorry, I didn't mean it in a derogatory way - just things always have stuff that needs fixing while it's in dev
<cjwatson> there is no reason why partitioning should be broken right now, therefore it needs to be investigated properly
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: for a reason I'm running it on bare metal
<FernandoMiguel> filing bugs of what I can
<FernandoMiguel> doing clean installs
<cjwatson> absolutely
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: I actually assumed partman being broken was known or expected at this time
<FernandoMiguel> fail on me , since I know very well not to expect devs to know about MY bugs
<FernandoMiguel> I guess having such a bad time with 11.10 and a dead laptop, and a non working one, made me stop caring for a while
<FernandoMiguel> I even installed Fedora 16 on this new laptop.... but it sucks even more
<aking1012> awww
<FernandoMiguel> so here I am back to ubuntu +1 winning
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Out of interest, did you return the vaio?
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: I did
<FernandoMiguel> lovely machine, very light, very fast
<penguin42> ...pity it didn't work
<aking1012> my only issue was that i had to resize partitions...after a default side-by-side install.  the logs for the bug report might be lacking if i have to delete and reinstall to replicate
<FernandoMiguel> it was an i3 and seemed faster than this dell with a i5
<cjwatson> FernandoMiguel: totally not expected at this time
<FernandoMiguel> aking1012: it happened to me 3 times
<cjwatson> I just tried today's daily in kvm with a blank disk; it allowed me to select ext2 just fine
<FernandoMiguel> two cd (usb) isos and one DVD
<FernandoMiguel> the 19th
<cjwatson> aking1012: why not attach the logs from the install you did?
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: we can't install it... now way to go forward
<FernandoMiguel> we get stuck at picking partitions
<cjwatson> FernandoMiguel: so I need a way that I can reproduce this
<FernandoMiguel> let me try in virtual box
<aking1012> yeah, that's the issue. it works fine as long as you do a vanilla install... and cjwatson:i probably will.  any particular output you would find most useful?
<cjwatson> the single best way to get me to fix installer bugs is to clearly describe a way I can reproduce them in a virtual environment
<FernandoMiguel> I'm doing a Manual config, 2GB /boot in ext2 and remaining logical, with one ext4 for /
<cjwatson> aking1012: /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/installer/partman (from an existing install)
<cjwatson> I do not need or want any logs other than that
<aking1012> cjwatson: will do
<FernandoMiguel> installing VB now
<FernandoMiguel> still have the pendrive I used
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: I suspect that because you managed an install with the alternate the problem may not be reproducable any more even on the full machine, but it might be worth a go
<penguin42> (the alternate having changed the part table)
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: ill do it in a VM
<cjwatson> depends very much on the cause; over eight years of debugging partitioning problems I've learned that it's unwise to prejudge causes
<FernandoMiguel> if I can reproduce there, it should be easy to mimic
<FernandoMiguel> if it fails to happen there, then its somewhat HW related
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> that's not a valid inference
<FernandoMiguel> I still have a partition free, and can try there if need be
<cjwatson> I can't remember the last time I encountered a partitining bug that was truly a hardware bug
<cjwatson> *partitioning
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FernandoMiguel>   google-talkplugin: Depends: ia32-libs (>= 2.4) but it is not going to be installed.
<FernandoMiguel>                      Depends: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed.
<FernandoMiguel> bah...... stupid dependencies
<cjwatson> google-talkplugin:i386 might work better
<cjwatson> ia32-libs => zombie, quicker it dies the better
<FernandoMiguel> humm
<FernandoMiguel> you mean I can install the 32bits version and it will work?
<FernandoMiguel> so that's why we see all those packages :i386
<cjwatson> that is the intent, as of 11.10
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: That's the wonders of multiarch!
<cjwatson> ia32-libs was a festering nightmare
<FernandoMiguel> I know
<penguin42> nod
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo aptitude purge google-talkplugin
<cjwatson> if there are problems with doing it the multiarch way we will fix them
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-talkplugin:i386:
<FernandoMiguel>  google-talkplugin:i386 depends on libv4l-0.
<FernandoMiguel> dpkg: error processing google-talkplugin:i386 (--install):
<FernandoMiguel> doh
<cjwatson> OK, so v4l-utils hasn't been multiarched yet
<FernandoMiguel> -  google-talkplugin: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed. or
<cjwatson> that's fixable for 12.04, I suggest filing a bug on it and tagging it multiarch
<FernandoMiguel> bah
<FernandoMiguel> will do
<cjwatson> if people were relying on ia32-libs for google-talkplugin then we need to ensure that all its dependencies are converted
<cjwatson> libgl1-mesa-glx, on the other hand, *has* been multiarched; so that's probably just apt giving up at the first level of problems
<cjwatson> $ apt-cache show libgl1-mesa-glx | grep ^Multi-Arch:
<cjwatson> Multi-Arch: same
<cjwatson> hm, wait
<cjwatson> libv4l-0 *has* been multiarched
<cjwatson> $ apt-cache show libv4l-0 | grep ^Multi-Arch:
<cjwatson> Multi-Arch: same
 * FernandoMiguel stops filling bug
<cjwatson> what does 'sudo apt-get install libv4l-0:i386' say?
<FernandoMiguel> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<FernandoMiguel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FernandoMiguel>  google-talkplugin:i386 : Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 but it is not going to be installed or
<FernandoMiguel>                                    libgl1:i386
<FernandoMiguel>  libv4l-0:i386 : Depends: libv4lconvert0:i386 (= 0.8.5-6ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<FernandoMiguel> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<cjwatson> (aptitude has known problems with multiarch; I don't remember whether that's just its UI or whether it's the resolver too)
<cjwatson> so now add 'libv4lconvert0:i386' to that command line
 * FernandoMiguel <3s aptitude (over apt-get)
<cjwatson> you're welcome to, but it's known not to work
<FernandoMiguel> any bug I can track about that?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768 at least
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<FernandoMiguel> AHH
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: its not the archive archs
<FernandoMiguel> its google talk plugin
<cjwatson> ?
<FernandoMiguel> that when installed breaks it
<FernandoMiguel> if if purge the i386 version, installing libv4 works
<cjwatson> that doesn't make sense to me; I don't know whether it's alcohol, or the lateness, or unclearness :)
<FernandoMiguel> :=
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> I've purged google talk plugin
<FernandoMiguel> installed v4 i386
<FernandoMiguel> let me see if talk plugin now works or if it still complains
<cjwatson> please don't abbreviate package names; it is very confusing indeed
<cjwatson> I guess you mean libv4l-0
<FernandoMiguel> Setting up google-talkplugin:i386 (2.5.6.0-1) ...
<FernandoMiguel> and that works.....
<cjwatson> there is an art to extracting good error messages from apt :)
<cjwatson> ok
<FernandoMiguel> humm the order of install maters
<cjwatson> it should not!
<cjwatson> were you still using aptitude
<cjwatson> ?
<FernandoMiguel> tell that to google packagers
<cjwatson> no
<FernandoMiguel> no, I'm using dpkg and apt-get
<cjwatson> apt's behaviour is not the responsibility of the google-talkplugin packager
<cjwatson> it would be silly to complain to them about it
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: let me know what I can do to help track this... but now, go to bed
<FernandoMiguel> I'll be here daily
<FernandoMiguel> we are on similar TZs, should be easy
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug about this, but make sure it has a complete transcript of everything you did, not a verbal description
<FernandoMiguel> and I use Google+ daily , so its easy to reproduce
<cjwatson> copy and paste from the console
<cjwatson> anyway, yeah, sleep
<cjwatson> night
<FernandoMiguel> nn
<FernandoMiguel> hummm the plugin isn't being detected... let me restart the browser
<FernandoMiguel> anyone else on a clean install, is having stuff require ROOT password instead of user/sudo?
<aking1012> not me...
<FernandoMiguel> hummmmmm
<FernandoMiguel> it's very strange
<FernandoMiguel> I've set a pass for root
<FernandoMiguel> but still doesn't justify this
<penguin42> I can imagine stuff doing stuff differently if it found that a root password had been set - not sure if that's true though
<FernandoMiguel> let me disable root
<FernandoMiguel> no go
<FernandoMiguel> what's pkexecs?
 * penguin42 guesses related to package-kit ?
<penguin42> oh no
<penguin42> ah, PolicyKit
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<bjsnider> yes, i think policykit was just introduced
<bjsnider> which means possibly all of that extra-security that makes fedora so much fun to quit
<FernandoMiguel> so why am I the only one hitting this ?
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: stop that rantting........
<bjsnider> i ♥ my fedora-using cousins
<FernandoMiguel> so, what can I do to check if this is a PK bug?
<bjsnider> i wonder if you can turn pk off for a session
<FernandoMiguel> I guess that why even the livecd asks for "password" on popups for super user
<aking1012> on the livecd just hit enter
<FernandoMiguel> fuuuu
<FernandoMiguel> can't reproduce the bug with VB, aking1012 :\
<aking1012> it's okay...just an oddity i experienced
<FernandoMiguel> but I did it 3 times
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<FernandoMiguel> must be something on my SSD
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<tsousa> the next version of ubuntu will have 3.1.x series?
<sagaci_> tsousa: 3.2 kernel - if that's what you're referring to
<tsousa> i have some problems with the current version 3.0.x . i get some kernel panics with wpa_supplicant
<tsousa> and that problem is fixed in 3.1.x series
<iceroot> tsousa: you are not talking about the rt2800pci wifi-panics?
<tsousa> yes
<tsousa> rt61
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset)" [High,Confirmed]
<iceroot> its not fixed in 3.2
<iceroot> or in any other 3.x kernel
<tsousa> so no solution?
<iceroot> but there is a patch now which needs testing
<tsousa> iceroot, can you give me the patch or the link?
<iceroot> tsousa: install the wifi-driver from the ra-website or use 2.6.38. that are the solutions now
<Ian_Corne> iceroot: I never seem to get it when my laptop is fully charged and I'm on AC
<iceroot> tsousa: here is the patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502/comments/108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset)" [High,Confirmed]
<tsousa> iceroot, in the patch it says rt2800pci but i have an rt61 it will work as well?
<iceroot> tsousa: rt2800pci does not mean the wifi-chip, it means the kernel-module
<iceroot> lsmod should show rt2800pci
<FernandoMiguel> here's a nice bootchart http://fernandomiguel.net/now-compare-this-ubuntu-1204-bootchart-8sec-w
<FernandoMiguel> http://fernandomiguel.net/for-future-reference-here-is-fedora-16-bootch
<bluefoxicy> April right?
<bluefoxicy> Need next version, Gnome-shell crashes too much on current :|  I googled it and got results "Unity crashes a hell of a lot still" lol... anything using 3D and compositing falls apart...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<FernandoMiguel> what's the procedure to file bugs on multi arch support?
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/892778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892778 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu) "teamviewer6 support of multi arch" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> FernandoMiguel: file bug on the packages that need to be fixed (not ia32-libs), tag it multiarch (not multi-arch)
<cjwatson> I've fixed the tag and will add bug tasks on the appropriate packages for you
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: thanks. sorry for the mistakes.
<FernandoMiguel> but since this are packages outside the repos, it's on the depenencies ?
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: also, I could not reproduce my partman bug on a VM.... ill try on liveusb later and open a bug report with the logs
<cjwatson> please rephrase the last but one thing you said; I did not understand it
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: but since this are packages outside the repos (team viewer, google-talkplugin,skype,etc) , should we file the bugs on the dependencies that aren't yet properly working ?
<cjwatson> yes, assuming that you can accurately work out which they are :-)
<cjwatson> using dpkg -i is not a good guide because dpkg does not resolve dependencies
<cjwatson> (this is true whether you're looking at multiarch or not)
<cjwatson> if you really don't know you can file it on no package (i.e. just Ubuntu) and tag it multiarch
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> will try to do my best
<FernandoMiguel> can anyone point me where do I set compiz as my WM instead of metacity in gnome-fallback ?
<FernandoMiguel> having to start it manually on each login is dumb
<FernandoMiguel> also if anyone can point me on how to trace how to get the internal 3G (soft?) modem this Dell laptop is supposed to have, I would appreciate! dell support assures me it is present... but neither win7, fedora or ubuntu seems to "see" it :\
<zniavre> FernandoMiguel,  im using fusion-icon to start compiz
<FernandoMiguel> zniavre: fusion-icon is poisen
<FernandoMiguel> has been since 7.04
<FernandoMiguel> alias compizC='DISPLAY=:0 compiz --reload &'
<Ryan_Reynolds> hey anyone got any screenshots of 12.xx?
<Ryan_Reynolds> also can someone ask ocean why he decided to ban me for asking how to get the nvidia-current driver enabled and in use?
<Ryan_Reynolds> afaik, this is a legit problem
<oCean> Ryan_Reynolds: you can discuss your removal in #ubuntu-ops, not here
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, gnome-session-fallback has a terminal disease
<bjsnider> it's being removed now that gnome-shell can be run without opengl hardware
<FernandoMiguel> oh boy
<FernandoMiguel> shall I leave ubuntu now?
<bjsnider> it's not an ubuntu issue
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: you know, I was using xmonad + unity 2d until about a week ago
<bjsnider> sooner or later, the choices are going to be: kde, gnome-shell, unity, or some old-style thing like xfce
<ior3k> I'm not sure what your reasons for sticking with gnome-session-fallback are
<ior3k> but if you haven't already, do try unity
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: I did
<FernandoMiguel> for a few days
<bjsnider> so it would be better to get used to one of the advanced ones, ie. unity or gnome-shell, now
<FernandoMiguel> and have another laptop with it
<FernandoMiguel> I just can use it
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: what don't you like about it?
<FernandoMiguel> it auto hides, it merges windows, not app bar visible
<FernandoMiguel> BLERG
<FernandoMiguel> it's not ranting
<ior3k> not sure what you mean by merging windows, but you can make the launcher be always visible
<FernandoMiguel> its just I like many things of gnome 2
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: when you alt tab between them
<bjsnider> there are extensions to make gnome-shell operate more like gnome 2
<FernandoMiguel> if you have two browser open, it shows only one, then expands on mouse over or timeouts
<BluesKaj> well, so far kde is more stable on 12.04 than 11.10 on my setup at least ...had a small freeze yestrday but otherwise the desktop seems ok
<ior3k> FernandoMiguel: you can disable the unity switcher
<FernandoMiguel> and requires mouse to pick one
<ior3k> I'm using compiz's static switcher
<FernandoMiguel> I hate mice!
<ior3k> and I don't even touch the mouse
<FernandoMiguel> ior3k: ill try that
<FernandoMiguel> it's my main complain
<FernandoMiguel> the other is the auto hide
<FernandoMiguel> I have enough screen space
<ior3k> auto hide of the launcher?
<ior3k> you can disable that too
<FernandoMiguel> where?
<FernandoMiguel> AFAIK we couldn't
<FernandoMiguel> if I can work those too, I might give it a go, again
<ior3k>  in ccsm -> unity -> behaviour -> hide launcher -> never
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, there are extensions to bring back the bottom panel, add the menus, add the workspace switcher, etc. for gnome-shell. this makes it look and behave quite a lot like gnome 2
 * BluesKaj wonders what's so wonderful about keyboard only use .
<ior3k> BluesKaj: personal preference, that's actually something that's wonderful about mankind: diversity ;)
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: I haven't used the gnome-menus ever since I started using gnome-do
<BluesKaj> mankind , diversity ?..wow ..it's just abloody mouse :)
<FernandoMiguel> around 7.10
<bjsnider> then i don't see what the problem is
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: carpel tunel
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, then a KB is probly worse
<aj00200> FernandoMiguel: actually, research shows that computer usage isn't associated with carpel tunel
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOL
<FernandoMiguel> aj00200: would love to read that
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj: depends on how you use it
<FernandoMiguel> I rest my palms a lot
<FernandoMiguel> but mouse is way more repetitive
<aj00200> FernandoMiguel: I wish I had it but I was told that by a personal friend who happens to be a hand-specialized doctor
<BluesKaj> FernandoMiguel, bah humbug ...
<BluesKaj> depends on how you use it ? that's a cop-out if i ever heard one
<FernandoMiguel> shame... spent 2h making sure compiz was just how I like it
<FernandoMiguel> and now ill have to redo everything on unity
<FernandoMiguel> is there a even dev version of unity ?
<FernandoMiguel> running stable isn't for me
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.devel/155923
<FernandoMiguel> RH? lol
<FernandoMiguel> ok, putting WM question asside
<FernandoMiguel> anyone here has any expertise in power management?
<FernandoMiguel> it's a shame to see a 9h+ battery last <3h :(
<bjsnider> at least it's getting a workout
<FernandoMiguel> what is ?
<bjsnider> this might be a temporary thing because i think there are new patches for the kernel to make it handle power more like the windows kernel
<FernandoMiguel> humm 3.2 ?
<FernandoMiguel> Linux Bostro 3.1.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 29 00:48:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FernandoMiguel> wasn't 3.2 uploaded ?
<FernandoMiguel>  I've been running i7z to see how the CPU handles it
<FernandoMiguel> but it seems to be doing it's job well
<FernandoMiguel> I have no idea where all the energy is going
<FernandoMiguel> that and why bright always defaults to max on any power change.... even if its set to be at 50% :\
<bjsnider> the patch was introduced and applied to linux-next on the 11th
<bjsnider> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/10/467
<FernandoMiguel> let me grab a kernel from the PPA then
<FernandoMiguel> humm they are all for oneiric
<FernandoMiguel> daily has it
<FernandoMiguel> Matthew Garrett (2):       The Windows driver .inf disables ASPM on all cciss devices. Do the same.       [SCSI] hpsa: Disable ASPM
<FernandoMiguel> rebooting to kernel 3.2.0-999
<bjsnider> cool
<bjsnider> i'd like to know how well it works myself
<FernandoMiguel> will do
<FernandoMiguel> and
<FernandoMiguel> thanks. really, thanks a lot! you guys (and you know who you are) are the thing that keep me in Ubuntu
<FernandoMiguel> time my reboot :)
<FernandoMiguel> no wifi with this kernel
<FernandoMiguel> FAIL
<FernandoMiguel> and got hit by the terrible password popup bug :\ need to file that, but no idea where
<FernandoMiguel> open anything that wants to unlock the keychain, and run something that will put a popup, like gnome-do
<FernandoMiguel> the screen locks
<FernandoMiguel> without wifi I'm sure it saves battery :P
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/892855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892855 in v4l-utils (Ubuntu) "better multiarch support for google-talkplugin:i386" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson:  hope that's good
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/892857
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892857 in v4l-utils (Ubuntu) "better multiarch support for google-talkplugin_current_amd64" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: the only package that might actually need porting in that list is v4l-utils if it hasn't been converted to multiarch yet.  otherwise, dpkg just needs to be a little smarter about -i installs to pull in deps
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: also, you should just install the 32 bit version since the 64 bit version is just a wrapper
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: if I use the 32bits version, chrome won't "see" it
<FernandoMiguel> stupid question (I deserve it too): how do I use apt-get to install local files, as I do with dpkg ?
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: I'm not sure how to make apt-get install local files, in the past I've done dpkg -i, then run aptitude, but there's probably a better way
<FernandoMiguel> so I'm not doing the right way, but there isn't a better way :)
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: so, nspluginwrapper doesn't work on chrome plugins?
 * micahg guesses not
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: I don't think I have that installed
<FernandoMiguel> nspluginwrapper:
<FernandoMiguel>   Installed: (none)
<FernandoMiguel>   Candidate: 1.4.4-0ubuntu3
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/744705/
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: you can try installing those packages manually
<FernandoMiguel> both 32 and 64bits packages don't work
<micahg> FernandoMiguel: it still might not work though
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<FernandoMiguel> grabbing some food, back to older kernel, and testing unity
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<FernandoMiguel> running the risk of none ever talking to me:
<FernandoMiguel> using Unity + Compiz!
<FernandoMiguel> and it works for me! (assuming compiz doesn't crash a lot, which it does)
<FernandoMiguel> got the launcher stuck there... still no way to start compiz without it crashing
<FernandoMiguel> it has the nasty habit of reseting settings, so I lost all changes I had since I moved to unity
<FernandoMiguel> pum... one more.... meh
<cjwatson> FernandoMiguel: please stop reporting bugs based on the output of 'dpkg -i' - as Steve says, it's useless
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> :(
<cjwatson> I thought I'd made that clear earlier.  dpkg does NOT resolve dependencies
<FernandoMiguel> then how do I install this debs?
<FernandoMiguel> it's the only way I know
<cjwatson> install it from a repository using apt-get
<cjwatson> presumably you downloaded it from somewhere
<FernandoMiguel> I've installed all  other depencies I could
<cjwatson> failing that, gdebi may work
<FernandoMiguel> but still hitting ia32
<cjwatson> sure, that's not my point
<FernandoMiguel> it's a download deb.. not repo
<FernandoMiguel> talk.google.com
<cjwatson> my point is that the output of dpkg -i saying unresolved dependencies does not constitute a bug report
<FernandoMiguel> cjwatson: does this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/744771/
<cjwatson> no, it does not
<FernandoMiguel> let me try gdebi
<cjwatson> gdebi can be used to install local debs resolving dependencies; I'm not certain about its status with respect to multiarch
<micahg> perhaps software center can now install debs as well?
<FernandoMiguel> who do I fire it up with a deb?
<FernandoMiguel> double click?
<cjwatson> 'gdebi whatever.deb'
<bjsnider> software center handles debs now
<bjsnider> that shuld launch if you doulbe-click one
<FernandoMiguel>  sudo gdebi google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb
<FernandoMiguel> This package is uninstallable
<FernandoMiguel> Cannot install 'ia32-libs'
 * FernandoMiguel head desk
<cjwatson> right.  I didn't say it would work, but at least now the output is less misleading
<cjwatson> that demonstrates that the eglibc and gcc-4.6 tasks you created are invalid
<FernandoMiguel> so we depreceate ia32 for multiarch before MA being ready
<cjwatson> no!
<bjsnider> that package is uninstallable on precise at the moment
<cjwatson> it looks like this is actually a rare case where it's a problem with the third-party package, judging from what Steve said to you in the bug report, so I have to take back what I said earlier as Steve is the expert on this
<cjwatson> but we only deprecated ia32-libs once multiarch was in general ready to replace it; there are certainly going to be a few cases where it doesn't quite work yet
<FernandoMiguel> can we ping steve here and try to reach a concence ?
<cjwatson> you can try although I think he's on holiday
<micahg> there was a request to file bugs for libraries that still need to be multiarched
<FernandoMiguel> okay, what can I do now?
<cjwatson> micahg: right, but nothing of what FernandoMiguel has reported indicates that
<FernandoMiguel> wanna stop filling useless bug
<micahg> right
<FernandoMiguel> but wanna see this fixed as soon as possible
<cjwatson> FernandoMiguel: leave your most recent bug alone for now and let's let Steve have an opportunity to respond to it
<FernandoMiguel> I will
<FernandoMiguel> should I add the gdebi output ?
<cjwatson> perhaps, although the dependency on ia32-libs is fairly damning in itself :)
<cjwatson> I just wanted to stem the flow of reports with dpkg output
 * cjwatson goes back to attempting to deal with the handful of issues blocking a multiarch crossgrade of my laptop
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/892857/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 892857 in v4l-utils (Ubuntu) "better multiarch support for google-talkplugin_current_amd64" [Undecided,New]
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: should I file a bug for the daily kernel not supporting my wifi card?
<FernandoMiguel> archive 3.2 works fine.... using it right now
<lan3y> is this the place to ask about a gpu issue? im running 12.04 and no one is replying in main channel
<FernandoMiguel> lan3y: it's the prefered, yes
<FernandoMiguel> or #ubuntu-x on week days.... but they will ignore you the same
<cjwatson> well, uh, the real GPU experts are on #ubuntu-x not here
<lan3y> i have one of those silly hybrid setups with intel hd/ati radeon, need some help with it
<lan3y> ok ill go there :D
<cjwatson> patience is always a virtue of course
<FernandoMiguel> lan3y: as in turnin one off?
<FernandoMiguel> don't bother
<FernandoMiguel> use the pulso util
<lan3y> i'd just like to run the radeon all the time
<FernandoMiguel> ahahaha
<FernandoMiguel> you are just crazy
<FernandoMiguel> but you can
<lan3y> at the moment i just have xorg-server-video-ati installed and hoping for the best
<lan3y> but anyways that can wait, anything you guys need help with testing?
<FernandoMiguel> humm can't find the link lan3y
<bjsnider> lan3y, do you have a switch to turn off one of the chips?
<lan3y> closest to a switch is in bios the option for "intel" or both
<bjsnider> you cannot run radeon all the time then
<bjsnider> you can run intel all the time
<bjsnider> which is probably what you should do
<lan3y> ok, back in a min, going to change the bios setting
<bjsnider> i'm sure linux will have good hybrid support in about 13 years
<FernandoMiguel> LOLOLOL
<lan3y> sorted
<lan3y> not on switch-able anymore so shouldn't confuse ubuntu
<Daekdroom> bjsnider, I think whatever hybrid support they're working on now will be deprecated in 13 years
<bjsnider> i'm just being pessimistic because we still have to solve the 6000 other graphics problems on linux first
<lan3y> made the laptop cooler running single gpu anyways
<bjsnider> i'm also conflating xrg problem and mesa/opengl problems, but it's all rock n roll to me
<FernandoMiguel> reply from Steve: The package will continue to exist in precise, but is being restructured as
<FernandoMiguel> is currently not installable. You can still install ia32-libs in 11.10.
<lan3y> what's this for?
<FernandoMiguel> lan3y: my ia32libs bug
<lan3y> ah ok
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-12
<ActionParsnip> quiet in here, raring is either super stable or nobody is installing it :)
<tsimpson> hopefully the latter
<ActionParsnip> true, makes life easier
<ActionParsnip> although I like reporting bugs, so I run it :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I see you joined the crazy train :)
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip , how's it going?
<BluesKaj> yup :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not bad, half day at work so sweeeeeeet
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> yeah had a xinit bug for 2 days or so , but it's ok now
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: not seen that one, proprietary vidceo drivers?
<BluesKaj> probly the nvidia-current , not sure
<BluesKaj> that's the drive I use
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, additional drivers has odd choices for nvidia IMO
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: possibly related to that :)
<BluesKaj> BBIAB
<zhorko> hello
<zhorko> I installed skype but it won't start
<jtaylor> raring/main libc6-x32 amd64 2.16-0ubuntu3 [4490 kB]
<jtaylor> neat :)
<zhorko> hey
<zhorko> anyone with solution to my problem
<zhorko> please
<jtaylor> whats the error?
<zhorko> skype won't start unless through terminal
<zhorko> now terminal and skype have to be open to run it
<zhorko> can't close terminal it closes skype
<jtaylor> anything in ~/.xsession-errors?
<zhorko> do I type that in terminal
<zhorko> how do I see that
<jtaylor> do tail -f  ~/.xsession-errors in a terminal and start skype via the launcher
<zhorko> I restarted ubuntu it is still the same way
<zhorko> it didn't work
<zhorko> this is the output
<zhorko> :
<zhorko> that shouldn't happen
<zhorko> ops
<zhorko> 1 sec
<jtaylor> are you on 13.04?
<zhorko> (software-center:4190): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<zhorko> (software-center:4190): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<zhorko> (software-center:4190): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<zhorko> 2012-11-12 19:52:50,464 - softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
<zhorko> 2012-11-12 19:53:00,723 - softwarecenter.db.pkginfo_impl.aptcache - INFO - aptcache.open()
<zhorko> ** (gnome-system-monitor:8135): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled
<zhorko> no 12.10
<jtaylor> #ubuntu the support channel for that versio
<jtaylor> this is for 13.10
<jtaylor> 04
<zhorko> yes but noone asnwers
<zhorko> I tried there
<zhorko> noone says a thing
<zhorko> how do I upgrade to 13.10?
<zhorko> can you tell me at least that
<jtaylor> you shouldn't
<jtaylor> unless you know the system very well
<zhorko> I am familiar with Ubuntu
<jtaylor> 13.04 is not released yet
<zhorko> have been using it for quite some time
<zhorko> ok
<jtaylor> still it is highly recommended be able to debug this kind of problem yourself before you upgrade to pre alpha development releases
<zhorko> so do you have a solution to my issue
<jtaylor> no, possibly there is some issue with the .desktop files
<zhorko> how do I do that
<zhorko> where do I go to check
<jtaylor>  /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop and ~/.local/share/applications/skype.desktop
<jtaylor> you can use nohup or screen to be able to close the terminal after you have started skype btw
<jtaylor> disown might also work
<zhorko> this is what happens when I type skype in terminal:
<zhorko> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<zhorko> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<zhorko> (skype:8247): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<zhorko> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<zhorko> (skype:8247): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<zhorko> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<zhorko> (skype:8247): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<zhorko> /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<zhorko> (skype:8247): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<jtaylor> please use a pastebin
<jtaylor> whats the output of dpkg -S 2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<zhorko> one second
<zhorko> appmenu-gtk: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so
<zhorko> that is the output
<zhorko> is it of any help
<jtaylor> sure that you are on 12.10?
<jtaylor> whats the version of appmenu-gtk?
<zhorko> I didn't understand what to do in that folder above you mentioned I saw the icon there but what do I do
<zhorko> in the /usr/share/applications/skype.desktop
<zhorko> hey it worked
<zhorko> I started it from that folder
<zhorko> and it opened
<zhorko> thanks man
<zhorko> very helpful
<zhorko> I guess it is the icon error
<zhorko> not the application
<zhorko> yes I am on 12.10
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-13
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Ian_Corne> hey :)
<T|ASK> Hi, my 12.10 is slow. What's the reason that also my colleges 12.10 is slow, too?
<trism> T|ASK: 12.10 support in #ubuntu now
<T|ASK> To bring a window to the front it takes up to 2 seconds
<jtaylor> is it using llvmpipe for graphics?
<T|ASK> How can I see this?
<T|ASK> We have Nvidia cards
<jtaylor> system settings -> details graphics
<T|ASK> Intel® Sandybridge Mobile x86/MMX/SSE2  -- Optimus with bumblebee here
<T|ASK> The longer the system is up the slower it gets
<T|ASK> the other system has no bumblebee
<T|ASK> just say if I better change to the other channel... I just thought it's a common problem and you may know a FAQ
<T|ASK> ok I'll ask in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<BluesKaj> Aborted (core dumped)
<BluesKaj> WARNING: could not open /tmp/mkinitramfs_Zbez0V/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/modules.builtin: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> here we go again ith the initramfs xinit bug
<BluesKaj> I"m curious to see if it breaks the X server again
<BluesKaj> Xserver survived the initramfs tmp file failure , somehow
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-14
<rigved> hi everyone.
<rigved> i would like to help test 13.04. but i am unable to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04.
<rigved> when i type "update-manager -d", it shows that 13.04 is available. when i click on upgrade, it asks for my password and then nothing happens.
<rigved> what should i do to start the upgrade process?
<rigved> will changing the sources.list to raring work?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> new kernel for 13.04 , linux-image-3.7.0-0-generic amd64 3.7.0-0.5
<simplew> i have upgraded my system and in the end i got this error when running update-initramfs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1358106
<simplew> when upgrading in the end runned update-initramfs and it showed this error:
<simplew> modprobe: ../tools/modprobe.c:550: print_action: Assertion `kmod_module_get_initstate(m) == KMOD_MODULE_BUILTIN' failed.
<simplew> Aborted (core dumped)
<simplew> what this means
<BluesKaj> simplew, looks like the kernel printer module failed to load
<BluesKaj> but I'm just guessing , simplew
<gnomefreak> im trying to print screen with right click menu showing. anyone know how to do it.
<bazhang> gnomefreak, hit prtscrn button while it's up?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: doesnt work with menu showing
<tdignan> apt-get install scrot ; sleep 2 ; scrot  (Now right click)
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, what about the PrtScn key?
<gnomefreak> tdignan: that will print sceen with menu open?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: doesnt work with menu showing
<BluesKaj> get rid of the menu
<tdignan> gnomefreak: I don't see why it wouldn't. It grabs the framebuffer or whatever.
<tdignan> I've used it for years.
<gnomefreak> right click on a file/folder/empty area and hit prntscrn button and it should get shot
<tdignan> the problem you have with using the print screen key is that when the menu is shown it has the focus.
<gnomefreak> test it
<gnomefreak> tdignan: so how do i get it to work
<tdignan> no it doens't, because the right-click menu has focus
<tdignan> you *don't*
<tdignan> you use scrot and get over it
<tdignan> or you can file a bug
<tdignan> whatevs :)
<gnomefreak> i need the screenshot for a bug :\
<tdignan> why can't you take one with scrot like I suggested 3 times now?
<gnomefreak> ill try scrot
<tdignan> :)
<tdignan> awesome choice man
<gnomefreak> tdignan: perfect
<BluesKaj> tdignan, scrot isn't working here
<simplew> entao agora o q posso fazer?
<BluesKaj> simplew, read the text , it's english here
<simplew> BluesKaj: google translator
<BluesKaj> that's even worse
<simplew> BluesKaj: but i wrote in the wrong window
<BluesKaj> ok :)
<gnomefreak> there should be a channel for your language
<simplew> gnomefreak: aonde?
<gnomefreak> not sure what that is
<gnomefreak> be back i need a smoke and think of a bug :(
<simplew> gnomefreak: serious? you cant identify thelanguage?
<BluesKaj> tdignan, I ran scrot but the dialog still has focus , I'm not real sure about focus settings in system settings so i assume scrot overrides them
<BluesKaj> I'm on KDE btw
<gnomefreak> no i cant
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: you disappoint me using KDE :(
 * BluesKaj removes scrot , doesn't provide any benefit
<gnomefreak> remember gnome gnome gnome
<gnomefreak> :)
<simplew> gnomefreak: i can identify severall lags and i also use KDE, and you disapoint me using gnome or unity
<gnomefreak> my guess wqould be spanish but not sure
<gnomefreak> would even
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, well I'm afraid you will remain disappointed for quite a long time. I'm a dedicated KDE user and will remain so for the forseable future  :)
<simplew> gnomefreak: do a seach on "aonde" and youll get it
<simplew> gnomefreak: and so far i still dont get why ubuntu has gnome and main DE where kde is much far developed and stable
<gnomefreak> Portuguese?
<simplew> gnomefreak: got it
<simplew> gnomefreak: sim
<simplew> BluesKaj: so when rebooting i wil not have any issue?
<BluesKaj> O_Comprido, witht the new kernel ..i rebooted just fine
<O_Comprido> BluesKaj: yes but im afraid that ill have issues after seeing that message
<BluesKaj> I saw that message yesterday and rebooting was fine , justy make sure you're up to date with updates/upgrades
<BluesKaj> O_Comprido,6
<BluesKaj> ^
<gnomefreak> apport is broken :(
<O_Comprido> BluesKaj: 6 what?
<O_Comprido> BluesKaj: your joking right? i dont believe that can be possible
<O_Comprido> uuuauuu, nautilus its a crap now, isnt possible anymore to have sidebar in tree view, i cant beleive what those gnome guys have in tjeir minds...
<BluesKaj> O_Comprido,  I'm not joking , but i have 12.10 on the other partition as fallback
<O_Comprido> BluesKaj: you said 6
<BluesKaj> 6 was a typo , Meant to type^ , but missed the shift key
<O_Comprido> i have installed openjdk-7-jre  but firefo continues not being able to run java
<IdleOne> O_Comprido: are you running 13.04?
<IdleOne> O_Comprido: If you are running Raring/13.04 then you can't ask support question in #ubuntu. Raring is in development cycle and is NOT supported in #ubuntu, even if some of the packages may be the same in 12.10.
<IdleOne> You have been asked a few times not to cross post questions regarding raring, please follow the guidelines or we will be forced to remove you from #ubuntu.
<O_Comprido> IdleOne: im running both
<IdleOne> O_Comprido: that is fine, but question regarding raring are not to be asked in #ubuntu. You posted the same question regarding openjdk in both channels.
<O_Comprido> IdleOne: and i put a question about enabling java for firefox that is quantal and raring
<IdleOne> ok, let me explain this a little clearer. If you ask one more question regarding raring in #ubuntu I will ban you from both #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1. raring is in dev release at this point and should only be used by users who are capable of working around the problems that will arise.
<IdleOne> Also, when you ask a question in here you should expect that it could take several hours to get a response.
<O_Comprido> IdleOne: but if one answer isnt answered here and is valide for quantal, why isnt possible to post the same question in #ubuntu?
<O_Comprido> IdleOne: ill respect the channel rules, but some i dont understand
<IdleOne> because questions that pertain to raring may very well appear to be valid for quantal but the users in #ubuntu, don't know what may have been changed in raring. #ubuntu is only for officially released versions of ubuntu
<O_Comprido> IdleOne: but there are packages that continue to be the same in quantal and raring, so i guess there arent changes, but ok, next time i ask some in quantal ill be runing quantal
<O_Comprido> mean ill ask i #ubuntu when running quantal
<O_Comprido> IdleOne: could you tell me if nautilus in raring will continue without sidebar tree?
<IdleOne> I don't know to be honest.
<Tygart> During an sudo apt-get update / dist-upgrade the notification keeps saying Activity in session "Shell"
<Tygart> Why is it saying this?
<Tygart> I have not installed an SSH server
<Tygart> Also I am using Kubuntu 13.04
<Tygart> solved
<trism> Tygart: what was the issue?
<Tygart> During an sudo apt-get update / dist-upgrade the notification keeps saying Activity in session "Shell"
<Tygart> I was worried someone was SSHing into my pc
<Tygart> trying to*
<trism> Tygart: sorry I meant what was causing that?
<Tygart> I don't know
<Tygart> It happens during a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tygart> It did not happen during the apt-get update
<trism> Tygart: oh check this out, sounds related http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde&m=133909279704212
<Tygart> trism: http://paste.kde.org/606710/ here is the output of update/upgrade
<Tygart> There were errors
<trism> ahh yes, the nvidia module may not build with 3.7 yet, I'll try upgrading my system and see what happens
<Tygart> trism: I am still using Nvidia 304.48 wasn't that replaced?
<trism> Tygart: nvidia-experimental-304 is on 304.48, nvidia-current is 304.43 and -updates is 304.64
<trism> Tygart: it is a bit confusing now that we have so many packages
<Tygart> I will stay with .48 for now, it works
<Tygart> trism: how did that update go with your Nvidia? My graphics look a little off. The cursor is flashy.
<trism> Tygart: it seems alright here, I am using nvidia-current-updates
<Tygart> ok, I will try and update and try again. If not I will wait until tomorrow.
<Tygart> trism: did you restart?
<trism> Tygart: yes, though only a moment ago so I haven't used it long
<Tygart> ok, mine was messy since startup
<Tygart> I am off to update again and restart.
<Tygart> Thank you.
<trism> Tygart: good luck
<Tygart> Thanks
<BluesKaj> ust installed the nvidia 304.64 driver , all seems ok so far
<BluesKaj> just
<Tygart> I need to purge my graphic driver but I am not sure what to type I am using nvidia expermintal (.48)
<Tygart> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-????
<trism> Tygart: you were using nvidia-experimental-304, though you could check: dkms status
<Tygart> dkms?
<BluesKaj> Tygart, run glxinfo | grep OpenGL , version string = gives the driver version
<trism> Tygart: dkms is in charge of rebuilding the module whenever the kernel is updated
<Tygart> ok
<Tygart> BluesKaj: brb I need to install gixinfo
<BluesKaj> Tygart, most ppl do ,but it's a great ID-er
<Tygart> http://paste.kde.org/606764/
<BluesKaj> Tygart, just run , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Tygart> http://paste.kde.org/606770/
<Tygart> its like the driver is gone, but the Nvidia tools are still there
<BluesKaj> the best method atm is to use the package manger , install nvidia-current-updates if you want to try the latest driver , namely the 304.64 , otherwise nvidia-current would be the most stable choice
<Tygart> I want to purge expermintal first.
<Tygart> so
<Tygart> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-experimental-304
<BluesKaj> if you just use the package manager , all the proper commands will be issued by the uninstaller , it's the safest method
<Tygart> True, thanks. Off for another restart.
<genii-around> Whoa, firefox just did something really trippy. I had three tabs open, one had some flash animation, it had been sitting idle about an hour. Anyhow, the flash plugin crashed and froze firefox for a minute, I had selected the tab with the animation. When flash got reset, firefox closed that tab, opened up a new browser instance with that page instead.
<ActionParsnip> 3.7 kernel locked in :)
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-15
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<mspencer> Hi, I'm trying to install the VMware guest additions, but it says it can't find my kernel headers. What package do I need? I've installed linux-headers-generic.
<mspencer> My VM is 12.10 x86 upgraded to 13.04 by replacing quantal with raring in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<bjsnider> mspencer, linux-headers-generic will pull in the headers package for your kernel
<bjsnider> mspencer, the actual files will be in /usr/src/linux-headers-x.x.x-xx-generic
<bjsnider> mspencer, check the actual version against uname -r to make sure
<mspencer> bjsnider: I changed what the setup script had to the path you gave and it still says that it is an invalid path.
<bjsnider> yeah but check the path yourself
<bjsnider> the x's are placeholders for the version numbers
<mspencer> bjsnider: I did replace the X's and made sure that the path exists. It is the right path for the headers vmware is asking for.
<bjsnider> well, that's not an ubuntu problem
<bjsnider> you might want to talk to a vmware expert
<bjsnider> or just google it
<mspencer> bjsnider: okay, thanks.
<bekks> All thats needed for vmware at that point are the headers for the currently running kernel version.
<bjsnider> he has them
<bjsnider> if he has linux-headers-generic he has them automatically
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-16
<gnomefreak> is apport broken for everyone?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mspencer> Is the current daily build iso of raring working? When I boot it in vmware it gives me this error:
<mspencer> (initramfs) mount: mounting aufs on /root failed: No such device
<mspencer> aufs mount failed
<carl0s-> I am adding an RDP server to the Ubuntu Single Sign On portal. The one that shows up on the login greeter. Where it says "Server URL", what am I supposed to put? I put the FQDN of my internet-accessible RDP server, but it gets changed to a http://server.domain.com/ URL. What gives??
<carl0s-> I tried putting rdp://server.domain.com
<trism> mspencer: bug 1079193 seems to be fixed, I imagine the daily image tomorrow will work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1079193 in linux (Ubuntu) "aufs overlay error shortly after starting installer" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079193
<mspencer> trism: thank you so much!
<patr|ck> hello
<patr|ck> to get this version via debootstrap is "testing" okay?
<trism> you would use 'raring', the link was added recently
<patr|ck> aha, thank you
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-17
<patr|ck> has raring more than a "main" archive?
<patr|ck> e.g. the packages mesa, libdrm, libva-intel and xf86-video-intel i need
<jtaylor> there are more
<jtaylor> you probably need universe too
 * patr|ck tries that
<jtaylor> restricted and multiverse for some nonfree stuff
<patr|ck> nah, the stubborn thing cant locate those packages
<patr|ck> oh, adding the other repositories too then
<patr|ck> still
 * patr|ck thinks
<jtaylor> non of the packages you mention exist
<jtaylor> possibly you want i965-va-driver and xserver-xorg-video-intel
<patr|ck> weird, cause i was told to take care of those when upgrading but maybe the person was not familiar with ubuntu
<jtaylor> xf86 looks very old
<jtaylor> wasn't that superseeded long ago by xorg?
<patr|ck> hmmm, true
<Ian_Corne> Vrijdag
<patr|ck_> morning
<patr|ck_> do installable ISOs exist already and where would they be located?
<glebihan> patr|ck_, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<patr|ck_> nice, thank you
<glebihan> patr|ck_, you're welcome
<patr|ck_> new packages will be merged in until Mark announces the "freeze", right?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<m1rach4n> .
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
#ubuntu+1 2012-11-18
<gnomefreak> hasa anyone tried filing a bug sing ubuntu-bug bleh  lately?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-11
<darkangel_> Hey is there a possible way to Compress the Hard Drive its self without usin 7zip or any thing like that?
<darkangel> Ubuntu 14.04 is Freakin alsome
<jtaylor> darkangel: concerning your compression question, btrfs supports transparent compression
<darkangel> Heard resently its not stable. But how do u get it?
<jtaylor> its usable but last I used it dpkg was pretty slow on it
<jtaylor> you chose it as filesystem when formating
<darkangel> ok
<darkangel> how do u compress it?
<jtaylor> you mount it with some flag and it compresses automatically
<jtaylor> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Compression
<darkangel> so what ever files is downloaded into the btrfs file system it compresses it automaticly?
<jtaylor> yes
<darkangel> alsome
<darkangel> Linux just keeps getting better and better
<jtaylor> yabout time we catch up with windows xp :)
<darkangel> yup
<darkangel> is there any options or Compressing radios u can set for the btrfs file sys?
<jtaylor> only two algorithms I think
<darkangel> disk utils?
<darkangel> Can btrfs be a Default Main File system?
<jtaylor> maybe soon
<jtaylor> its still slower than ext4 in many situation
<darkangel> i c
<FernandoMiguel> darkangel: sure
<FernandoMiguel> used it for 3 years
<FernandoMiguel> it's definitely slower on SSDs
<FernandoMiguel> not that slower on HDD
<darkangel> i c
<FernandoMiguel> and it has awesome features
<FernandoMiguel> like expand, dedup, snapshot, etc
<darkangel> So it dont have issues on bein a Main file system like no Serious bugs?
<jtaylor> though expand, snapshot and sort of subvolumes can also be done with lvm
<FernandoMiguel> I did use ZFS 4linux for two cycles
<FernandoMiguel> till my SSD died and I couldn't restore the ZFS partition
<FernandoMiguel> back to ext4 now
<darkangel> well i might check it out on my HDD wow
<FernandoMiguel> ZFS is very very powerfull
<FernandoMiguel> and it does have more management tools than BTRFS
<FernandoMiguel> but much less well supported by the kernel
<FernandoMiguel> so I can break on kernel updates
<lapion> FernandoMiguel, an install on btrfs takes forever..
<FernandoMiguel> lapion: no idea... haven't done one ine 3 or 4 years
<FernandoMiguel> plus running a brand new SSD, samsung Evo 840 250GBs
 * lapion installed xubuntu with a network install and it took 8 hours.. later had to do a reinstall with ext4 from scratch also from network took 2 to 3 hours..
<FernandoMiguel> could be a slow network, lapion
<FernandoMiguel> even Wind8 doesn't take that long LOL
<lapion> nope FernandoMiguel the ext4 install was including network download.. the btrfs instal was after network download
<penguin42> I think I had read about issues with btrfs v dpkg
<jtaylor> yes its pretty slow
<jtaylor> but can be worked around with eatmydata
<penguin42> nod, which frankly probably makes sense if it was tied into taking a btrfs snapshot at the start of a major update and then setting eatmydata
<penguin42> jtaylor: Why isn't eatmydata set during install anyway - for a fresh install there's no reason to do all the sync's is there?
<jtaylor> last I asked people though --force-unsafe-io is enough
<jtaylor> but someone agreed with me its not and wanted to look into it, don't know if anything happened
<jtaylor> maybe it did, because my last install was pretty fast even without manual eatmydata setup
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-12
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-13
<Joro> hello
<Joro> I installed english german dictionary but the symbols of german alphabet don't show up
<Joro> can you help me with that
<Joro> I installed german in language support but still no fix
<Joro> the dictionary is elcombri translator
<Joro> you know how german has letters with two dots above the letter these signs appear with question marks
<Joro> otherwise the menus are ok with those letters
<Joro> but the words in the dictionary are not
<DJones> Joro: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Joro> 14.10
<Joro> in wine they appear
<DJones> 14.10? Are you certain, 13.10 has only just been released, and 14.04 is only just being developed
<DJones> If its the development version of 14.04, it might be something thats still being worked on
<DJones> If its 13.10 or earlier and not the development version of 14.04, you'll get more response in #ubuntu
<Joro> 14.04
<Joro> yes
<Joro> sorry
<Joro> just used 13.10 for longer
<Joro> Djones
<DJones> Heh, I've not started using 14.04 yet, hopefully somebody else here can help though
<Joro> if it is the same with 13.10 can you do something about it
<DJones> I've not had any experience with that type of error, I was just checking that you were in the right channel because I hadn't seen any questions about 14.04 here yet
<DJones> Can't test the issue for you as I'm not Ubuntu at the minute
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<SuperLag> Curious... how long into the development cycle of a new release do the splash screens and version info get updated to reflect the new version?
<penguin42> pretty late normally
<SuperLag> Wow. A desktop with a quad-core i7, 32GB of RAM. One VM open in Workstation that's allocated 2GB of RAM. Thunderbird. Chrome with 2 tabs. Terminal with 2 windows. (all of that to say the load is relatively little) And clicking on the Terminal icon in the lauch area... where Unity shows the two windows animation... slow as molasses.
<penguin42> SuperLag: I guess that's a bug then - I'd use vmstat to see if it's memory related at all (I doubt it unless you've got 30GB of dirty write data currently queued up to a slow device)
<penguin42> SuperLag: and maybe top/perf to see where the times going - but it might just be a simple bug or a GL problem
<SuperLag> https://paste.ubuntu.com/6412377
<SuperLag> penguin42: I do have the VM running on an HDD.
<SuperLag> is on an SSD
<SuperLag> / is on an SSD, that is
<SuperLag> /usr/local, /home, and /opt are on the HDD, as well as all the VMs
<SuperLag> I was thinking of adding a second SSD for the HDD to use for write caching.
<penguin42> well plenty of free memory, not much read/writing going on - a bit of writing but not vast
<SuperLag> but I've never done anything like that before, and don't know how... I've read one post that outlines it
<FernandoMiguel> SuperLag: maybe 3D animation issue
<SuperLag> I have dual displays, and when it's drawing the two windows, it has one on each display
<SuperLag> the animation I'm referring to is if you have multiple windows from the same app open, and you click on the icon to show all open windows.... the Linux answer to OS X's Expose.
<SuperLag> add to that I have two widescreen displays turned into a vertical orientation
<SuperLag> ATI RV610 for video
<SuperLag> using the radeon driver
<penguin42> I wonder if you're just hitting a corner case where the driver sucks?  e.g. try dropping down to a single display or try rotating them?
<SuperLag> it was definitely improved
<SuperLag> but still quite slow
<SuperLag> maybe I should get a new enough card that I can use the Catalyst drivers? :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-14
<Fudge> hi are there problems with the ubuntu one ubiquity screen, mine is stuck thinking. .. ...
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-15
<Fudge> howdy
<AlanBell> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 482 kB, installed size 2567 kB
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  I am currently upgrading to 13.10
<howlymowly> i got some errors during the upgrade which I tried to correct using "apt-fet -f install":  http://pastebin.com/sWF1dnnV
<howlymowly> but I get some errors during the process as can be seen in the pastebin link....
<howlymowly> any idea what to do?
<BluesKaj> howlymowly. try sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get  -f install
<LinuxGold> is this channel also for ubuntu server?
<LinuxGold> running server 13.10
<LinuxGold> in Virtualbox -- trying to start xubuntu -- installed xubuntu-desktop
<LinuxGold> couldn't startx
<elfy> this channel is for 14.04 now ;)
<LinuxGold> argh.
<LinuxGold> ok
<elfy> try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server (I think)
<LinuxGold> ok thanks.
<elfy> or #xubuntu actually :)
<elfy> but prob first 2
<LinuxGold> trying #ubuntu-server... waiting anser.
<penguin42> righty, this laptop now has k+1 on it
<BluesKaj> penguin42. is wayland eventually going to be an option in 14.04  ?
 * penguin42 doesn't know
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I mean there is a weston package
 * BluesKaj wonders if anyone does , there were several discussions about it before 13.10's release , but the subject has been silent eversince
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I doubt it's getting much attention
<k1l_> i think the focus is on MIR from the ubuntu side. but the flavours need wayland in any way when their desktops drop X support
<BluesKaj> there has to be something to replace X , maybe wayland is no longer on the short list
<k1l_> i think there will be some debian-sync for the wayland stuff.
<BluesKaj> is debian pursuing the path to wayland seriously ?
<k1l_> dont know.
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Everyone other than Ubuntu is looking at wayland I think
<k1l_> but since the flavours said they cant do the work for going for MIR. i think they cant do the work for going for wayland too. so i think a debian sync is the best way to get some basis
<FernandoMiguel> howdy
<BluesKaj> hey FernandoMiguel
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-16
<Nixilus> yar, Is this channel for general chat?
<Nixilus> or reserved
<sary> Hallo
<Nixilus> yar
<sary> when upgrading in raring do i need to comment out the raring-backports
<Nixilus> is this channel support? or are you just asking? (dont know if im in wrong channel)
<bazhang> support of 14.04
<sary> it is, but it seems raing has been release so off to #ubuntu.
<sary> right, thanks
<Nixilus> ah my bad. thanks.
<inash> hi there. am using saucy salamander, upgraded from raring. upon upgrade, everything works ok, except when running libreoffice & firefox, it shows ugly default gtk theme. on running " gnome-settings-daemon" on console, received message "(gnome-settings-daemon:15259): Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error." any suggestion how to fix this?
<wilee-nilee> inash, You were correct to be at #ubuntu
<inash> wilee-nilee : is this some kind of joke =.='
<wilee-nilee> inash, No, this is the development Chanel, saucy has been released, if you look at the direct to here and my response to that person on #ubuntu it will make sense.
<inash> ok then
<wilee-nilee> inash, It's all in the channel header as well.
<inash> yes I understand. apparently, nobody is giving a clue. on both side
<shadows> hi, daily inst image boots installs and then black screen with "_" cursor blinking ;  can change to VT2 and login from text though....  Mobile 4 Intel Graphics
<shadows> besides it being likely to be broken, I am confused how to troubleshoot this;  there is no xorg.conf, and then also should I go about making one to try and diagnose? is there a better "Ubuntu way" ?
<kotrcka> tajm ty vejk äp
<kotrcka> sorry, wrong # :-)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lord4163> Hello
<lord4163> Where do I find the server edition of Thrusty Tahr?
<pfifo> lord4163: its not available yet, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<lord4163> pfifo: Damn, what version of php does 13.10 include?
<pfifo> !info php5 saucy
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<pfifo> 5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2
<lord4163> Lol you guys have these bots answering any question :P
<elfy> lord4163: not any question - just those where it's easier :)
<elfy> not everything has a factoid
<pfifo> true, but its eaaier to make a list of stuff we dont have factoids for
<IdleOne> the !info command isn't a factoid
<elfy> thanks
<IdleOne> if you don't give it a package name the bot has no idea what you want
<elfy> IdleOne: what is it then? never really taken much notice of the !'s to be honest
<IdleOne> well !info is a "service"
<elfy> though I do know where to find the ubottu stuff if necessary
<IdleOne> it gives information on the package
<IdleOne> in this case php5
<elfy> yep - I can understand that
<shadows> on boot, briefly see the (X?) mouse cursor and then it goes back to console with blinking cursor blank screen
<shadows> how to go about diagnosing this?
<shadows> it's not XFree86 anymore and I don't know the whole flowchart of Ubuntu boot
<shadows> what should be loading so that we can log in, what is that, and how to single it out and determine why it failed?
<shadows> bug #969489  applies;  if I boot without "quiet splash" then it seems to work fine
<ubottu> bug 969489 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm tries (and fails) to start too early?" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969489
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | shadows
<ubottu> shadows: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> shadows, You might just need a graphic driver, you are aware 14.04 is a development?
<shadows> wilee-nilee: ah, yes, I expect some things not to work
<shadows> it's humbling to realize that I don't understand anymore how to find the cause of problems :(
<wilee-nilee> cool, try the nomodeset option if it seems appropriate
<wilee-nilee> No one person can find all problems if that helps. ;)
<shadows> it was intermittent, so sometimes it would boot and no problem, but most often it would just be a blank VT with flashing cursor
<shadows> that's frustrating for me because I don't know anymore what the name of things are to go find the log file or try to start something in debug mode :)
<shadows> anyway it is my friend's computer so I will be only 50% happy to get it working and not know what went wrong? ha
<shadows> wilee, trying nomodeset like you suggested now
<wilee-nilee> shadows, I would advise your friend to run a release, a development should be a secondary OS at best.
<shadows> thank you
<shadows> I think this is still a problem and it would be nice to know what the bug is
#ubuntu+1 2013-11-17
<Crimson_Rogue> Hello. I have a problem with ubuntu one. It is hanging on "Getting information, Please Wait..." I'm running ubuntu 13.10. any suggestions / fixes?
<genii> Crimson_Rogue: This channel is for the distribution which will become 14.04 Trusty Tahr, please seek assistance in the regular support channel of #ubuntu for 13.10 or previous
<Crimson_Rogue> genii - #ubuntu told me to come here... :((
<genii> Crimson_Rogue: Are you using repositories which belong to Trusty in your 13.10?
<Crimson_Rogue> I have no idea genii
<Crimson_Rogue> how would I find that out genii?
<genii> Crimson_Rogue: grep -R tahr /etc/apt/*  ...would show some result.
<genii> Crimson_Rogue: trusty, rather, not tahr
 * genii needs more coffee ...
<trism> Crimson_Rogue: they didn't say #ubuntu+1 they said #ubuntuone
<Crimson_Rogue> grep -R trusty /etc/apt/*
<Crimson_Rogue> grep: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg: Permission denied
<Crimson_Rogue> sudo grep -R trusty /etc/apt/*
<Crimson_Rogue> xxxxxxxxxxx@Xxxxxxxxxx:~$
<genii> trism: That makes more sense :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<penguin42> BluesKaj: How are you finding the boot times of +1?
<BluesKaj> seems to have slowed ome
<BluesKaj> some
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj> yeah the splash scrn was slow this morning
<bazhang> !find mir
<ubottu> Found: libmirclient-dev, libmirclient4, libmirplatform, libmirprotobuf-dev, libmirprotobuf0, libmirserver-dev, libmirserver9, libubuntu-application-api-mirclient1, libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1, mir-doc (and 38 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mir&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<bazhang> !find xmir
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-xmir
<bazhang> !info xserver-xorg-xmir
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-xmir (source: xorg-server): Xorg - the X.Org X server (module for running nested in Mir). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.14.3-3ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 237 kB
<bazhang> pfifo, ^
<pfifo> ohh cool, ubottu automaticall shows trusty packages here
<bazhang> you can also /msg ubottu package release
<bazhang> ie /msg ubottu wayland warty
<bazhang> plus find or info, of course
<pfifo> xmir is part of the xorg-xserver package, so that means, mir is shipping with 14.04 by default. since ubuntu-desktop requires xorg-xserver
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> way til after UDS
<pfifo> ok still up in the air
<bazhang> ofc
<pfifo> I personally hope it does, ive hated X since 1999
<bazhang> my  worries are the ones about moving away from apt
<pfifo> i havent heard anything about this
<pfifo> id like to see a package manger that dosent require python, but thats asking alot
<bazhang> havent hurd anything about that
<pfifo> im just making stuff up, if apt is going away, hopefully what ever takes its place dosent need python.
<bazhang> no one knows at this point, always best to wait post UDS to see whats happening
<penguin42> bazhang: I think the mobile stuff is working quite differently from apt, not sure that it's anything more than a different way of doing things for mobile
<bazhang> penguin42, that could be it, thanks
<bazhang> hard to keep track with all the devices ubuntu can be installed on these days
<penguin42> bazhang: I don't *think* there are any toasters....
<bazhang> dell has a touchscreen with 12.04, for example
<penguin42> make toast -j 4
<bazhang> penguin42, hehe
<bazhang> they might need portage for toasters: emerge --eggo
<pfifo> I can burn an ubuntu livecd in my toaster
<bazhang> so the brown stays then
<penguin42> bazhang: Damn, I misread that it might need porridge
<bazhang> haha
<k1l_> bazhang: i think the non-apt packages are for mobile stuff only
<bazhang> k1l_, thanks, thats good to know
<FernandoMiguel> esp
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-10
<susundberg> Hi all, is somebody using _k_ubuntu 15.04 as main desktop enviroment -- the plasma 5 update is bit scary .. -- comments?
<susundberg> and just for the "go to "kubuntu+1", its invite only, so i tought this would be the place to ask
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader :)
<elfy> how's you this morning?
<lordievader> Err, bit slow. How is elfy doing?
<elfy> week off - doing well :)
<lordievader> Congratulations ;)
<elfy> now if I could move somewhere a bit drier and warmer then it would be better of course lol
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mikaela> hi
<lordievader> Hey Mikaela, how are you?
<Mikaela> a little too ill for school, and you?
<Mikaela> oh and I am at school and havenät done anything useful here
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<wallzero> Greetings. Is it possible to install Ubuntu with debootstrap without dialog?
<lordievader> wallzero: Without dialog?
<lordievader> A debootsrap install is one of the most hands on installs that I can think of.
<wallzero> lordievader: What would be a better way to run a minimal install?
<lordievader> For a minimal install I would use debootstrap, or the mini iso.
<wallzero> lordievader: I am trying to install on a remote machine with a rescue image that has no dialog installed.
<lordievader> wallzero: Debconf offers other options, believe plaintext was among them.
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-12
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<akiva-thinkpad> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/  come join; the online summit is just starting
<akiva-thinkpad> hey come join the uos for testing unity 8
<BluesKaj> akiva-thinkpad,  no thanks , strictly KDE here
<akiva-thinkpad> BluesKaj, there is a kde session later today I think
<akiva-thinkpad> You should definitely join that blues
<BluesKaj> been to too many meetings in my life, not a fan since mostly they're non participatory so basically a waste of time productivity - wise
<penguin42> that's the advantage of doing stuff remotely; you can get on while they happen
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-13
<lordievader> Good morning
<ObrienDave> greetings
<lordievader> Hey ObrienDave, how are you?
<ObrienDave> good thanks, and you?
<elfy> hey lordievader
<lordievader> ObrienDave: Doing good here.
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you?
<elfy> doing good thanks - you?
<lordievader> elfy: See above :P
<elfy> bit early - not enough tea :D
 * ObrienDave sips his fresh hot coffee :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-14
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-15
<raju> Hi
<raju> I am trying to install Ubuntu 15.04
<raju> and choosen LVM based installations and I see error and  its finding difficulty to choose root partition
<raju> and yes its a daily build taken today
<raju> and after a restart its not booting at all
<raju> where I have to report this ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<twager>  HexChat: 2.10.0 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-24-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntuo "vividuo" 15.04uo ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4450B (AuthenticAMD) @ 1000MHz ** RAM: Physical: 1.7GiB, 67.7% free ** Disk: Total: 227.4GiB, 92.6% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780C [Radeon 3100] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB ** Ethernet: 645 NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express ** Uptime: 1h
<twager> 41m 40s **
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2014-11-16
<metaphysician> Is it true that Ubuntu kernel team is going to maintain 3.16 kernel until 2016? What PPA are they using for same?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ubuntun00b> Hi all. I hosed my ubuntu installation. I'm trying to reinstall using the xenial daily image. I have to choose manual install with everything on one drive. I DONT want to delete my home folder. Do i have to set my partition mount point to '/' and NOT check the format box. is that all I have to do and ubuntu will reinstall and keep all my data?
<lordievader> ubuntun00b: You rather want to create a seperate /home and sync all the data to there.
<ubuntun00b> there is no option to do that. it wouldn't give me the option to upgrade my installation. i don't see that option anywhere. are you saying i should rename my /home partition first?
<lordievader> The option is there, it is just more manual work ;)
<lordievader> You resize your current root-fs, create a new /home, sync all the stuff. Then set the installer to format the root-fs and mount the /home to /home.
<ubuntun00b> why resize the partition? isn't that more risky than just using the existing partition but just don't format anything?
<jtaylor> lordievader: I think / needs to always be formatted
<lordievader> jtaylor: No, but it is recommended to format /.
<jtaylor> else installation would just overwrite stuff and leave other stuff leading to a likely broken installation
<lordievader> ubuntun00b: You can, but the install can be unpredicatable.
<jtaylor> I'd just do a backup and restore after installtion
<lordievader> That is another way to go.
<ubuntun00b> i don't have enough disk space to create 2 partitions. i'd have to backup to an external disk but it's ntfs. I'd lose all my file permissions. I'd like to avoid that if possible
<jtaylor> ubuntun00b: backup in a tarball
<jtaylor> also get another disk for backups then, you should not use computers without regular backups
<jtaylor> especially when messing with dev releases :)
<ubuntun00b> ok. I'll take a file backup and then a tar backup just to be safe. but back to my original question. once my backup is done. There's no way to install ubuntu without deleting the partition?
<lordievader> ubuntun00b: Like we said, you can, but it ain't recommended.
<jtaylor> deleting everything but home from a live-cd then installing might work (if it allows you to skip the formating step)
<jtaylor> you can try, if you ahve backups worst that happens is you ahve to install twice when it doesn't work
<ubuntun00b> do i have to choose a mount point or set no mount point or rename my /home folder? does nobody know for sure?
<lordievader> I don't fully understand the question...
<alex__> hello, I have an error while building unity. Is this the right place to ask? If not I'll not make a pastebin or similar report
<ikonia> building ?
<lordievader> Don't think many people in here actually build unity themselves.
<elhoir> hello, does anyone know if Ubuntu 16.04 will bring LLVM 3.7 enabled? (i would want to have OpenGL 4.x support :P )
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hggdh> meanwhile, software-updated insists in installing some packages that apt insists in stating are not in use and can be auto-removable...
<BluesKaj> the software update gui is slow to see what apt sees
<BluesKaj> in dkg
<BluesKaj> dpkg rather
<hggdh> yeah. So I apt-get autoremove, and the packages are gone. Later on I apt-get update and... lo and behold, s-u now wants to install the packages again. Rinse & repeat, ad nauseum
<hggdh> fun
<BluesKaj> is it a ppa
<BluesKaj> also run autoclean
<hggdh> BluesKaj: yes, seems autoremove did the trick. Sort of surprising.
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<vitimiti> Apart from my computer being bad, the qt5.5 repository isn't giving me a single problem after the global menu was fixed
<elhoir> hello, does anyone know if Ubuntu 16.04 will bring LLVM 3.7 enabled? (i would want to have OpenGL 4.x support :P )
<OerHeks> elhoir, yes > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/llvm-3.7-dev
<elhoir> oih, so i have to install the -dev package to have it enabled?!
<elhoir> didnt know that
<OerHeks> no no, i just pointed to the package, i should have given https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.7 so it will be available.
<elhoir> ahhh ok
<elhoir> so i have to install llvm-toolchain-3.7
<elhoir> will try :)
<elhoir> uh, apt cant find it
<Pici> thats the source package name, and it looks like the build are still sitting in proposed
<elhoir> here it says its in release :-/ https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.7
<elhoir> weird
 * elhoir changes APT sources server 
<Pici> elhoir: I'm sorry, you're right, anyway, the binary package names for that do not match that name exactly
<Pici> !info llvm-3.7
<ubottu> llvm-3.7-examples (source: llvm-toolchain-3.7): Modular compiler and toolchain technologies, examples. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.7-2ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 212 kB, installed size 453 kB
 * elhoir has just installed llvm-3.7 .... maybe i have to reboot to have 4.x OGL support....
<elhoir> my GPUO is an AMD HD6750
<elhoir> which is OGL 4.2 capable
<elhoir> and, an AMD HD8400 in my laptop :P
<elhoir> both 4.x
<elhoir> but im stuck with 3.3 because of llvm
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vitimiti> Hey, I've seen gedit isn't making proper use of the global menu, it works like in gnome shell instead of like in Unity. How can I notify this?
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-12
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Cantthink> downloaded a source code i opened the install file i need specific programs to run the program how do i check for the software in terminal
<genii> apt-cache search
<Cantthink> thanks again
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-14
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-11-15
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-19
<Dreaman> nikolov@ubuntu-ivan:~$ inxi -F
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 4.8.0-28-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.5.0
<Dreaman> not 8
<Dreaman> Distro: Ubuntu Zesty Zapus (development branch)
#ubuntu+1 2016-11-20
<Bray90820> What kernel do the daily builds of ubuntu 17.04 use?
<krytarik> !info linux-generic | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.26.35 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Bray90820> Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-13
<alteregoa> oscar goldman can help me to install bionic beaver
<valorie> alteregoa: Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ 
<valorie> right from the /topic
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-14
<crogers> Hey folks.
<crogers> Saw an article asking for user input about adding back guest sessions?
<crogers> I'd like to vote "yes", and offer this interface suggestion: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wic83loj7nlrt0z/user_guest_account.png?dl=1
<crogers> This way people can add/remove it based on personal pref.
<lordcirth_work> I really hope 18.04 gets ZFS 0.7, but it's not looking like it
#ubuntu+1 2017-11-16
<alteregoa> hi
<alteregoa> is it possible to add a function in tlp if screensaver is activated put the machine into battery mode?
<alteregoa> just restart tlp if the screensaver activates and sed tlp TLP_PERSISTENT_DEFAULT=1  in /etc/default/tlp
<alteregoa> weird but xorg is running on tty2
<nacc> alteregoa: is that specific to 18.04?
<alteregoa> yes
<genii> Yes, noticed that while trying to alt-f7 back the other day
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-12
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hggdh> mornings
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-13
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-14
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Bashing-om> Bug report filed for updates breaking the Nvidia 390 driver: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1803275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1803275 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-kernel-source-390 390.87-0ubuntu2: nvidia kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu+1 2018-11-16
<luna> Thanks Canonical for the birthday present 1 day early :)
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-11
<lotuspsychje> found new vlc bug, feel free to reproduce bug #1852051
<ubottu> bug 1852051 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Vlc indicator does not close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852051
<lotuspsychje> 77 20.04 bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=focal
<lotuspsychje> 45mb updates
<ubuking> heyy !:D
<lordcirth_> Could it be put in the topic that if you want to keep downloading the latest daily ISO, please use zsync?
<ubuking> no deifinetlynot lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> ?
<lordcirth_> ubuking, care to clarify?
<dax> lordcirth_: should be room, let me take a look
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the support channel for pre-release versions of Ubuntu. Pre-release versions are unstable and will probably break your computer. | Current dev version: Focal Fossa (20.04) | Schedule: http://ubottu.com/y/ff | Daily builds: http://ubottu.com/y/ffdaily (downloading updates regularly? see http://ubottu.com/y/zsync ) | For 19.10 support, please visit #ubuntu
<dax> had to switch to shortened URLs, but there we go
<lordcirth_> neat!
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-14
<alkisg> Hi, trying to install MATE 20.04, I got an apt-clone crash. At which step is that, can I just install grub (it's not installed) and reboot?
<alkisg> Oh nevermind I was looking at the cow system not /target. Rebooting...
<alkisg> All ok
<lotuspsychje> glad to see you test 20.04 alkisg 
<alkisg> Heya lotuspsychje
<alkisg> Oh I'm putting it to production :D
<lotuspsychje> im on the desktop version
<alkisg> A new web server
<alkisg> (that is also remote desktop pc)
<lotuspsychje> cool, testing server or mate?
<alkisg> Mate
<lotuspsychje> using mate for server usage?
<alkisg> It's both remote desktop pc and server
<lotuspsychje> ah cool
<alkisg> E.g. we test edu apps, then publish them in the web server there etc
<lotuspsychje> more a dev situation then
<lotuspsychje> i found few 20.04 bugs so far, with a few xorg crashes
<lotuspsychje> but then we are in early stage too
<alkisg> When I was trying 18.04 it was very stable from early on
<alkisg> Only a few annoying things, with workarounds etc
<alkisg> So I plan to start with 20.04 directly, rather than go 19.10 => upgrade to 20.04,
<lotuspsychje> same idea here
<alkisg> and I can afford to only update every month and check for breakage then...
<lotuspsychje> the evolution of packages pushes on devel versions are pretty fast these days
<lotuspsychje> almost daily updates
<lotuspsychje> and this is my testing laptop anyway
<lotuspsychje> my business NUC runs 18.04
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+bug/1849787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849787 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "The dock is shown in front of full screen windows since 19.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> here's one i found
<alkisg> I talked with Greek teachers and suggested that we move to Ubuntu/GNOME, but they (too) didn't like the interface, so we're sticking with MATE as long as it works as well as in the past
<lotuspsychje> mate is a pretty nice community
<alkisg> It's like a mobile phone interface; not very appropriate for desktops; students can't even find programs in GNOME
<lotuspsychje> i see
<lotuspsychje> gnome has improved alot since 19.04, if you are used to it
<lotuspsychje> brb lunch
#ubuntu+1 2019-11-15
<croraf> Hi. I have a very new laptop. I managed somehow to install 18.04 but it crashed soon after install. I cannot install "19.10" and "20.04 daily build", not even with "acpi=off" nor "nomodeset" nor 
<croraf> "modprobe.blacklist=nouveau"
<croraf> nor "modprobe.blacklist=intel-lpss-pci"
<croraf> what should I do?
<lotuspsychje> croraf: wich graphics card?
<tomreyn> do a bios upgrade first of all. by then you'll also know which exact model you have, and can tell us.
<tomreyn> croraf: ^
<tomreyn> oh looks like you posted to #ubuntu as well
<croraf> lotuspsychje tomreyn I have Nvidia RTX 2080, I already upgraded bios from AMI F.15 to AMI F.16 - latest
<croraf> the news is I managed to boot live ubuntu 18.04.3
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | croraf 
<ubottu> croraf: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<croraf> with nomodeset and modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
<lotuspsychje> RTX cards might need the latest nvidia drivers
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<croraf> I tried nomodeset already on each version
<croraf> nomodeset is set when you try (safe graphics) also
<lotuspsychje> uefi or legacy?
<croraf> I think it is UEFI
<lotuspsychje> try booting legacy/nomodeset
<OerHeks> RTX2080 needs nvidia 410 or up
<OerHeks> i would try 19.10 with kernel 5.3.x
<croraf> I tried 19.10 even worse result
<croraf> cannot even boot live with any parameter tries
<croraf> nomodeset, blacklist=nouveau, acpi=off... | OerHeks
<croraf> same with 20.04
<lotuspsychje> cannot boot..stuck where exactly?
<OerHeks> maybe you need this page, https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<lotuspsychje> croraf: this isnt a ryzen system or so?
<croraf> lotuspsychje | cannot install at all, with nomodeset (safe graphics) installation shows ACPI error and ACPI boot error, and then crashes
<croraf> with nomal graphics, it crashes after 1 sec with broken screen
<croraf> It is HP Omen
<lotuspsychje> intel i9 or ryzen?
<croraf> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1188788/cannot-install-ubuntu-20-04-on-omen-by-hp-17-cb0013nm/1188791
<croraf> i9
<croraf> sorry, thought ryzen was a laptop brand :D not a processor brand
<croraf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1852636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1852636 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install any release on HP Omen 17-cb0013nm " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<croraf> I opened that bug
<lotuspsychje> croraf: could you apport-collect BUGID on your system please?
<OerHeks> try that iam.tj page, boot with something like acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015"
<lotuspsychje> to complete your bug
<croraf> lotuspsychje | where should i type this, in live ubuntu boot?
<croraf> I can only enter ubuntu 18.04 live with nomodeset and blacklist=noveau
<lotuspsychje> croraf: from a terminal: apport-collect 1852636
<croraf> Btw, I have windows installed on the system, I managed to create 2 more partitions with ubuntu live
<croraf> So I boot ubuntu live and then in terminal I input this?
<croraf> Because I reproted bug for 20.04, and with that I cannot enter the system at all
<croraf> neither with 19.10. Only with 18.04 and nomodeset blacklist=nouveau
<croraf> OerHeks so you want me to try inputting this                         GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2015\"
<croraf> in which config exactly, 18/19/20.04 try try with safe graphics?
<tomreyn> this channel is about what will be 20.04 LTS at some point
<croraf> Yes, I'm talking about this, and what will be is that 20.04 won't work on new HP Omen laptops
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> croraf: so if you're trying to boot with an early 20.04 test build you could boot with these options, placed on the grub 'linux' line, after removing "quiet" and "splash": recovery modprobe.blacklist=intel-lpss-pci acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" debug systemd.log_level=info
<tomreyn> if you can reach the recovery menu this way, you can then proceed by mounting file systems, dropping to a shell, and running:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> if you have network acc3ess, this would then return a http address you can report back here
<croraf> ok, now I inputed all of what you said, and half of the screen crashed, the rest is kinda running correctly
<croraf> tomeryn on 18.04.3 though
<croraf> I cannot even boot 18.04.3 Try Ubuntu now. Maybe even my usb got corrupted
<tomreyn> croraf: for 18.04.3, /join #ubuntu
<tomreyn> to ensure your installation media isn't corrupt:
<tomreyn> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<croraf> i verified the downloaded ISO is correct, but my stick can have bad sectors or something?
<tomreyn> there is software which can verify that your iso was correctly written to the installation media. a GUI one for doing this is balena etcher.
<croraf> Where can I see the updates / commits on Ubuntu daily builds from version to version
<croraf> Like I have a version from yesterday morning, and I see this morning another version came out :). Where can I see the diff?
<mason> croraf: There are mailing lists.
<mason> croraf: https://lists.ubuntu.com/   and look at the "Package Upload and Automatic Notification Lists" section
<croraf> mason | will I get previous updates with that?
<croraf> Why cannot I just search, give me updates from last 7 days or something like that
<mason> croraf: Maybe you can, but I don't know how off the top of my head. You can certainly look at the archives.
<croraf> Subscribing to mailing list will only give me the future updates, right?
<croraf> mason
<mason> croraf: You can look at the archives. Example, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/2019-November/date.html
<croraf> mason thx
<cybercrypto> hi there, question here: Do you happen to know if zfs option will be offered together with full disk encryption: During installation?
<mason> cybercrypto: Eventually. At present you have to do a manual install to get that.
<mason> cybercrypto: Also, evidently they're still taking some time to weight LUKS vs native encryption.
<lordcirth> "eventually" as in "probably not in 20.04", or?
<mason> cybercrypto: My experience with native encryption has been decent so far, although I miss having multiple keyslots ala LUKS.
<mason> lordcirth: I don't have a way to know, but I'd suspect it won't be in 20.04 if it hasn't had a chance to burn in with 19.10.
<mason> That said, supporting either kind of encryption isn't too bad.
<mason> My favourite installs at the moment use the UEFI stub in Linux directly (no bootloader) and a native-encrypted ZFS root.
<mason> My naive assumption is that native encryption will be a big win in mirrored or bigger vdevs.
<lordcirth> Yeah, native is awesome but LUKS is fine
<mason> I'm slowly working up a reasonable install script that handles mirrored/unmirrored root, and either LUKS or native encryption. I'm not considering it ready for release yet, but I've been sharing it as an example or a starting point for install scripting.
<lordcirth> cool!
<mason> The most recent version does Devuan, but it's easy to adapt. Half a sec.
<mason> lordcirth: https://bpaste.net/show/OTEVW
<lordcirth> thanks!
<mason> lordcirth: The Ubuntu version isn't too wildly different. No need for update-rc.d, no special tricks to install ZFS binaries, etc.
<cybercrypto> mason: thanks. you mean this option is not considered for the roadmap, or it is included and they are deciding on 'what kind of encryption' will be offered? (luks/ native)
<mason> Also, it turns out that if you set a legacy mount on foo/var/log and include it in fstab, you can work around a race that zfs-initramfs loses otherwise.
<mason> cybercrypto: I can't speak to the roadmap at all - not a Canonical person. I'm just speculating that it'd be a big change they'd want to see tested in a non-LTS release first. I don't actually know.
<cybercrypto> mason: i see. I also believe this is only to be part of the lts release after being proper tested. I would go for native encryption as well (no need to luks extra stuff)
<OerHeks>  such change would not be stable in an LTS release
<mason> lordcirth: I'll try to remember to ping you when I get to where I have the one script handling all the various distribution options. Right now I'm keeping separate scripts more or less in parallel, and this one happens to be the most recent.
<cybercrypto> mason: i believe one day in the future this will mature enougth to be part of any lts distro.
<mason> cybercrypto: Agreed.
<mason> cybercrypto: FWIW, I run it myself today, so *I* trust it, but *I* don't have to offer commercial support for it to giant organizations. :)
<cybercrypto> mason: I also run zfs encrypted... (not on linux, but in bsd) and I am pretty satisfied with stability). I am glad cannonical is bringing it to linux distro (commercially/backing up)... other companies are strugling with xfs-red hat, brfs-suse, etc...  but in the end... zfs itself is way better. Lets hope for the best.
<mason> Mm.
<mason> FreeBSD, I assume, and not NetBSD...?
<cybercrypto> freebsd
<mason> I'd run more FreeBSD if Bhyve were more capable.
<mason> libvirt/qemu/kvm has spoiled me.
<cybercrypto> mason: hehe.. 
<mason> What I need to explore now is LXC. It was unusable last time I looked at it, maybe 5-6 years ago, but lately it looks competitive with jails.
<mason> LXD is also appealing, but heavier.
<cybercrypto> mason: bsd's are not up to the speed of the virtualization architecture (believe me I feel they are great in many aspects) but is different to run against commercial companies that is heavily focusing on it... IBM and cannonical for instance). 
<cybercrypto> mason: I am no expert on it.. I am just trying to run applications on top of them :)
<mason> Yeah.
<cybercrypto> mason: to be honest, i dont think 'they are running against'... they are following an ideal... that's it. 8-)
<cybercrypto> mason: it has been like what? 10 years since zfsonlinux project is up? they are great but project is running low profile... I believe now it will fly! having cannonical backing it up, things will move faster, and marked will 'realize' zfs advantages.
<cybercrypto> let's wait and see what future will bring us...
<mason> cybercrypto: You know FreeBSD's adopting ZOL. It'll be the ZFS they ship in FreeBSD 13.
<cybercrypto> mason: i see that is great for the software quality... there will be huge community working towards single purpose. if you check today the zol project, you will already notice that are several developer leaders from different domains/companies engaged (specially from cannonical)
<lordcirth> Seeing these projects merge is great, yeah
<mason> Yeah. It's fulfilling the promise of OpenZFS. Good stuff.
<cybercrypto> lordcirth: Agree.
